# Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran



## axel25 (11. Februar 2009)

*Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Ich habe vor kurzem ein interessantes Buch gelesen, über UFO-Sichtungen.

Wenn stimmt, was in dem Buch steht, nun ja, das wäre cool, aber verdammt. Vereinigung der Planeten usw.
Aber was ist, wenn die Regierungen uns Zusammenhänge mit den UFOs verschweigen?

Und was haltet ihr von interstellaren Reisen, Außerirdischen allgemein


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Es gibt mit Sicherheit außerirdischen Leben. Ob es schon mal die Erde besucht hat? Da bleibe ich skeptisch.


----------



## axel25 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Warum

Geh morgen mal in die bücherei unserer Gemeinde und such dasa Buch


----------



## exa (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

warum???

schonmal überlegt wie groß das universum ist??? selbst bei einer milliarde planeten mit intelligenter population, die noch dazu weitentwickelte technik hat ist es verdammt unwahrscheinlich...

für wahrscheinlich halte ich es aber, das minder entwickeltes leben die erde "besucht" hat...

für bärtierchen zieht man in betracht, das deren ursprung extraterrestisch sein könnte


----------



## Greyhound (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



exa schrieb:


> schonmal überlegt wie groß das universum ist??? selbst bei einer milliarde planeten mit intelligenter population, die noch dazu weitentwickelte technik hat ist es verdammt unwahrscheinlich...


Schau dir mal die Folge 126. "Was ist der galaktische Zoo?" von Alpha Centauri an, dann wirst du wissen das es nicht so viele Möglichkeiten geben kann, das wir  vielleicht mal besuch bekommen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



exa schrieb:


> für bärtierchen zieht man in betracht, das deren ursprung extraterrestisch sein könnte




Die Viecher sind wirklich krass. Habe ich mal nen Bericht drüber gesehen.


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

UFOs gibt es per Definition. "Unbekannte Flugobjekte" sind halt alle Dinge, die fliegen und die man nicht erkennt.

Außerirdisches Leben halte ich für wahrscheinlich. Es gab ja auch mal  welches auf dem Mars. Ob es auch intelligent ist? Wer weiß? Aber das bedarf erst mal einer Definition, wo Intelligenz beginnt. Sind Ratten intelligent? Sind Affen intelligent? Pinseläffchen auch, oder erst Schimpansen? Manchmal kann man sich fragen, ob Menschen intelligent sind. Macht der Gebrauch von Werkzeugen Intelligenz aus? Und was ist mit Delfinen? Die haben keine Hände, um Werkzeug zu nutzen.

Und: Für interstellare Reisen braucht es höchtwahrscheinlich höhere Intelligenz als die des Menschen. Zumindest haben wir es in 160.000 Jahren als "homo sapiens" nicht geschafft und die restliche Zeit der Menschheit wird wohl kürzer sein, ehe wir uns selbst vernichten. Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt, dass intelligentere Menschen eher zum Suizid neigen,  ist eine deutlich intelligentere Lebensform wohl auch unwahrscheinlich. Sie würde sich schlicht selbst umbringen. Oder - wenn sie doch leben - überhaupt gar nicht interessiert sein, den Weltraum zu "erobern". Das ist ja eher ein aggressiver Trieb und Intelligenz und Aggression sollen ja keine typische Kombination sein.


----------



## Mojo (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Also außerirdisches Leben gibt es auf jedenfall. Ob das jetzt Lebewesen wie wir sind, "Aliens" oder irgendwelche primitiven Einzeller sei dahingestellt. 

Wie sollten diese Bärtierchen denn auf die Erde gekommen sein? Es müssten dann ja wahre Überlebenskünstler sein.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Wir hatten hier doch schon mal so eine Diskussion 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/30102-ufos-aliens.html

Ich glaub auch das es außerirdisches Leben gibt. Bei der Größe des Universums wäre es doch sehr eingebildet zu denken das es nur uns Menschen gibt, oder?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



Mojo schrieb:


> Wie sollten diese Bärtierchen denn auf die Erde gekommen sein? Es müssten dann ja wahre Überlebenskünstler sein.



Sind sie. Die halten kosmische Strahlung und co aus. Können jahrelang quasi tot ohne Wasser und zB eingefroren überleben. 

Die können fast alles ab. Bärtierchen ? Wikipedia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



axel25 schrieb:


> Wenn stimmt, was in dem Buch steht,...



...war es ein sehr, sehr, sehr seltenes Buch der Gattung "Bücher über Ufos".



Mojo schrieb:


> Wie sollten diese Bärtierchen denn auf die Erde gekommen sein? Es müssten dann ja wahre Überlebenskünstler sein.



Hmm - Überleben in flüssigem Stickstoff (kurzzeitig auch bis auf 1-2K runter) oder bei 150°C, Austrocknung über einen Zeitraum von Jahrzehnten, 500mal resistenter gegen Röntgenstrahlung als der Mensch, Vakuum sowieso... - "wahre Überlebenskünstler" ist keine schlechte Beschreibung.
Bislang gibt man ihnen aber max. ein paar Tage im All und die Abstammung von irdischen Organismen ist relativ eng eingegrenzt.

Wären also eher Kandidaten für den Export von Leben.


----------



## Mojo (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Coole Viecher. Da könnte man ja etwas Gentechnik betreiben. Wenn man die DNS dieser Tierchen mit der des Menschen vereint könnten wir mal durchs All fliegen und schauen wie es mit Außerirdischen aussieht.

edit: da war einer schneller. Dann müssen wir eben schneller durchs All fliegen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die ersten Keimzellen des Lebens durch einen Meteoriten/Kometeneinschlag auf unserer Erde kam ist auch recht hoch.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Ich denke schon, dass es irgendwo im All Leben gibt. Wie intelligent das aber ist und wie nah weiß ich nicht. Bezweifle zudem, dass es hier in der "Nähe" ist.


----------



## axel25 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass es irgendwo im All Leben gibt. Wie intelligent das aber ist und wie nah weiß ich nicht. Bezweifle zudem, dass es hier in der "Nähe" ist.



Jupp, da ist was dran!
Aber hat man nicht neulich einen Planeten gefunden, nur ca.300Mrd-Lichtjahre entfernt, der erdähnlich sein soll

PS: Vorhin hat einer einen Link zu einer anderen Alien-diskussion gepostet:

Wir diskutieren hier nicht darüber, ob es Aliens gibt, sonder um die politische, wissenschaftliche und wirtschaftliche Problematik

Ersten Beitrag lesen


----------



## JePe (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Etwas, wofuer es keine Belege gibt und auch noch niemand gesehen hat, kann keine gesellschaftliche / politische / wirtschaftliche Dimension haben.

Und ja. Ich hoffe wirklich sehr, dass es wenigstens da draussen intelligentes Leben gibt - weil es auf der kleinen blauen Kugel a. k. a. Erde schmerzlich unterrepraesentiert ist.


----------



## msix38 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Ist genau wie mit Geistern, man kann nicht daran glauben, aber auch nicht sagen, dass es sie nicht gibt. 
Man muss diese Sachen mit eigenen Augen gesehen haben um es zu glauben.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



axel25 schrieb:


> PS: Vorhin hat einer einen Link zu einer anderen Alien-diskussion gepostet:
> 
> Wir diskutieren hier nicht darüber, ob es Aliens gibt, sonder um die politische, wissenschaftliche und wirtschaftliche Problematik
> 
> Ersten Beitrag lesen




Dein ersten Beitrag ist sehr wirr. Was für ein Buch? Vereinigung der Planeten? 

Und mit Politik hat das ja nun wirklich nichts zu tun.


----------



## axel25 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekanntieFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Dein ersten Beitrag ist sehr wirr. Was für ein Buch? Vereinigung der Planeten?
> 
> Und mit Politik hat das ja nun wirklich nichts zu tun.



Tschuldigung, aber an der Schreibweise wird sich vermutlich in nächster Zeit nicht viel ändern, dazu rege ich mich zu sehr auf
Nicht über euch

Ich war in der Bibliothek, aber die hatten umgeräumt

Ich habe nicht mal mehr die Tom-Clancy-Bücher gefunden, an denen ich mich sonst orientiere
Ich überlege gerade wie es heißt

PS: Steht im ersten Beitrag nichts über Politik

Sowas mit Verschweigen von UFO-Sichtungen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Also ich hab hier von Politik auch noch nichts bemerkt, von Wirtschaft erst recht nichts und mein Plan, eine niveauvolle Dikussion über Parawissenschaften (arg. Das Wort alleine  ) zu akzeptieren, scheitert derzeit sowohl an fehlendem Niveau als auch an fehlender Diskussion.
Aber mal gucken, noch ist nicht genug Spam im Thread, um ihn in die Ruka abzuschieben


----------



## Mojo (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Diskutieren wir doch mal darüber welche Auswirkungen eine Bestädigung intelligenter Lebewesen auf die Politik und Wirtschaft hat.

Also ich befürchte dass die Weltmächte erst einmal auf Panik machen, was aber auch wieder heißt dass die Wirtschaft angekurbelt wird da sich die Menschen auf ein mögliches Auftauchen dieser Wesen vorbereiten.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



Mojo schrieb:


> Diskutieren wir doch mal darüber welche Auswirkungen eine Bestädigung intelligenter Lebewesen auf die Politik und Wirtschaft hat.


Japan nimmt diese Sache ein wenig ernst - oder zu ernst?: Ufos: Japan rüstet sich für Angriffe aus dem All - Ausland - FOCUS Online


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Hängt imho stark davon ab, wie diese Lebewesen entdeckt werden würden und was zeitgleich über ihre Möglichkeiten bekannt wird.
Ich erwarte auch eine klare Spaltung der Bevölkerung in Militaristen und Gutgläubige, wobei die allgemein Stimmungslage im Vorfeld sicherlich einen sehr großen Einfluss auf die Verteilung haben wird.
(Bei der aktuellen globalen Konfliktsituation und den Bevölkerungsreaktionen darauf würde ich z.B. auf Regierungsebene starken Einfluss der aggressiven Komponente erwarten, in der Bevölkerung dagegen eine eher euphorische Stimmung.)


----------



## axel25 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Wie soll diese Verteidigungsmaßnahme aussehen?
Eventuell muss ich mir jetzt das Copyright für Plasmawaffen erkaufen, da meiner Meinung nach diese die einzige, nicht nukleare, Verteidigungsmaßnahme gegen weitere Entwickelte Spezies ist!
Man stelle sich eine 737 vor, in der eine Plasmaentladung hochgeht!
Ergebnis=Prinzipiell gleich Atombombe!

Ansonsten, naja, sollen nur kommen die Aliens.


----------



## Mojo (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Es heißt doch nicht gleich dass die anderen Wesen vorhaben uns anzugreifen. Das würde doch niemand einfach so ohne Grund machen. Auf jedenfall würde sich sehr vieles ändern. Wenn dies Wesen uns neue Technologien beibringen würden.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Jops, ich habe gestern oder vorgestern ebenfalls diesen Bericht darüber gesehen. Es hat mich sehr nachdenklich gestimmt. Man stelle sie vor, dass sie im kochenden Wasser überleben, wo bei dieser Temperatur fast alle anderen Organismen kapitulieren.

Vielmehr habe ich noch Respekt davor, wenn dieses Verhalten auf den Menschen angewandt werden kann. Anderes Thema 

Ich habe damals mit vollem Elan Akte X verfolgt ,so ziemlich alle Folgen gesehen. Ich bin jetzt voreingenommen, wenn ich sage, dass ich außerirdisches Leben nicht ausschließen möchte?


----------



## axel25 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



Mojo schrieb:


> Es heißt doch nicht gleich dass die anderen Wesen vorhaben uns anzugreifen. Das würde doch niemand einfach so ohne Grund machen. Auf jedenfall würde sich sehr vieles ändern. Wenn dies Wesen uns neue Technologien beibringen würden.



Das habe ich nicht sagen wollen

@da hätte ich auch Respekt

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es außerirdisches Leben gibt, wir müssen es bloß finden, außer sie haben uns schon gefunden, was ich vermute.
Weis jemand, wie Japans Verteidigungsmaßnahmen aussehen werden?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Ich glaube nicht an eine höhere Macht wie Gott. Viel mehr ist _imho _alles Zufall. Denn wie schon gesagt, es gibt Milliarden Sterne, Planeten etc.


----------



## Mojo (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Was hat das denn mit Gott zu tun? Glaubst du noch dass Gott im Weltall sitzt und alles programmiert?


----------



## axel25 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Warum nicht, eine höhere Macht die am Computer ein Strategiespiel mit uns spielt, und wir als Figuren, stell ich mir witzig vor


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Man muss sich außerirdisches Leben mal vor Augen halten. Es wird sich sicherlich ebenso entwickelt haben wie bei uns. Also Evolution und Selektion. 
Nur der stärkste wird überleben und sich durchsetzen.
Von daher ist jeder Lebensform erst mal aggresiv gegenüber allem Unbekannten.
Der entscheidente Punkt ist halt, ob es einer Lebensform gelingt, sich von der Evolution zu entkoppeln und einen eigenen Weg zu bestreiten.
Das hängt von der Entwicklung der Technologie ab.
Wenn die Lebensform abhängig von einer zentralen Fixstern ist, kann sie sich nicht von der Evolution abkoppeln, erst die Unabhängigkeit vom Zentralgestrin kann diesen Sprung auslösen.

Gibts es Leben außerhalb der Erde?
Klar, wäre auch anmaßend, dass wir die einzigen wären, bei der Größe des Universums.
Das Leben sucht sich einen Weg, egal wo und wie. Meistens sind es wohl nur Einzeller oder sowas.
Komplexes Leben braucht Stabilität. Sieht man ja bei der Erde.
Ohne die Gasriesen würden deutlich mehr Kometen und Asteroiden auf die Erde prallen. Außerdem hat der Mond einen wichtigen Einfluss, da er die Erde stabilisiert. Ohne ihn würde die Erde wesentlich mehr taumeln als jetzt.
Für höher entwickeltes Leben müssen also weit mehr Faktoren zusammenkommen als für Einzeller. Dennoch, es gibt genügend Planeten.

Können die Aliens zu uns kommen?
Tja, gute Frage, laut Stand der heutigen Wissenschaft eher nicht, da man sich nicht schneller als das Licht bewegen kann. Der nächste mögliche Stern, der intelligentes Leben beinhalten könnte, ist bestimmt 800 Lichtjahre entfernt. Also zu weit für eine Reise.

Bleibt noch die Frage offen, ob die Lichtgeschwindigkeit tatsächlich eine Grenze darstellt. Vielleicht entdecken Wissenschaftler irgendwann eine Wechselwirkung, die auf ein schnellers Objekt jenseits des Lichts hinweist. Man denke da an die Tachyonen, auf die viele ihre Hoffnungen setzen.


----------



## potzblitz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Können die Aliens zu uns kommen?
> Tja, gute Frage, laut Stand der heutigen Wissenschaft eher nicht, da man sich nicht schneller als das Licht bewegen kann. Der nächste mögliche Stern, der intelligentes Leben beinhalten könnte, ist bestimmt 800 Lichtjahre entfernt. Also zu weit für eine Reise.
> 
> Bleibt noch die Frage offen, ob die Lichtgeschwindigkeit tatsächlich eine Grenze darstellt. Vielleicht entdecken Wissenschaftler irgendwann eine Wechselwirkung, die auf ein schnellers Objekt jenseits des Lichts hinweist. Man denke da an die Tachyonen, auf die viele ihre Hoffnungen setzen.



Warum nicht? Es gib auch die Theorie mit der Raumfaltung! Vor 100 Jahren hätte auch keiner Gedacht das wir eine Weltraumstation haben oder das ein Handy Fernsehe empfängt wäre Anfang der 90 als Spinner abgetan...

Der Mensch soll sich nicht anmassen alles zu Wissen...Urknall etc..


----------



## Phil_5 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

ich denke das es ziemlich wahrscheinlich ist das es auserirdisches Leben gibt. 

Zum Thema UFO Sichtungen:

Im 2ten Weltkrieg haben die Deutschen an einem Projekt namens "Haunebu" gearbeitet. Das könnte einige Sichtungen erklären. Hier gibts n paar Info's zu dem Thema: 
NAZI UFOs.. Do they exist?

Übrigens finde ich es ziemlich unwahrscheinlich das sich eine Spezies die soweit entwickelt ist das sie mit UFO's durchs Universum jagen, für uns extrem interessiert - so spannend sind wir ja nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## potzblitz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



Phil_5 schrieb:


> Zum Thema UFO Sichtungen:
> 
> Im 2ten Weltkrieg haben die Deutschen an einem Projekt namens "Haunebu" gearbeitet. Das könnte einige Sichtungen erklären. Hier gibts n paar Info's zu dem Thema:
> NAZI UFOs.. Do they exist?



Sieht mir ganz nach ein Fake aus! Hab wohl mal gelesen das Adolf ein Fable dafür hatte...aber sowas...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



potzblitz schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Es gib auch die Theorie mit der Raumfaltung! Vor 100 Jahren hätte auch keiner Gedacht das wir eine Weltraumstation haben oder das ein Handy Fernsehe empfängt wäre Anfang der 90 als Spinner abgetan...



Das haben durchaus einige Leute gedacht und es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "sowas ist unbezahlbar", "sowas ist technisch nicht realisierbar" und "sowas wiederspricht den Naturgesetzen".
Die Ansichten über letztere sind relativ träge, würde mal sagen das letzte mal, dass da was "überraschend" möglich wurde, dürfte die erste Weltumsegelegung gewesen sein.
Das war aber Jahrtausende nachdem die ersten Menschen die Sache mit der Kugel geklärt hatten.




potzblitz schrieb:


> Sieht mir ganz nach ein Fake aus! Hab wohl mal gelesen das Adolf ein Fable dafür hatte...aber sowas...



Ach quatsch, das ist doch kein Fake. Natürlich wurden alle Beweise vernichtet, aber die Reichsflugscheiben gabe es wirklich!!!!111elf


----------



## potzblitz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach quatsch, das ist doch kein Fake. Natürlich wurden alle Beweise vernichtet, aber die Reichsflugscheiben gabe es wirklich!!!!111elf



Achso, darum immer die vielen UFO-Sichtungen in den 40´ziger vorallem in GB


----------



## N1lle (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach quatsch, das ist doch kein Fake. Natürlich wurden alle Beweise vernichtet, aber die *Reichsflugscheiben *gabe es wirklich!!!!111elf



Reichsflugscheibe geiler Name wenn man des so liest könnte man fast meinen wär son Projekt "Fortbewegung für das Volk". Naja ma ernst, hab da auch mal so Berichte drüber gelesen, bevor ich fertig lesen konnt hat der Lehrer gesehn das ich nicht arbeite, das ****** Kontakt mit Außerirdischen hätte und mit ihnen zusammen arbeite, was ich aber eher als Fake abstemple.


----------



## axel25 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

In der Praxis kann man keine Überlichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen, krümmst du allerdings den Raum und du fliegst mit einem Ionenantrieb 1000kmh, so hat es den Anschein, als würdest du dich mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen!

Keiner hat eine Ahnung über Japans Maßnahmen, kann ich ja fast nicht glauben!


----------



## Phil_5 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

hehe Reichsflugscheiben 

och für so unwahrscheinlich das sie sowas gebaut haben halte ich das garnicht mal. Ich denke nur das es nicht sonderlich gut funktioniert haben wird 
Wie komme ich auf diese Vermutung ? ganz einfach die Deutschen haben auch "Dora" gebaut.
Das ist übrigens das da: 80cm Eisenbahngeschtz "Dora"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Dora hat aber funktioniert, war nur (strategisch) sinnlos 
(wie so viele andere größenwahnsinnige, aber technisch machbare Projekte dieser Zeit)

Die Flugscheiben (die übrigens wirklich meist unter dem Namen präsentiert werden, es gibt sogar Modellbausätze) dagegen sehen 1:1 aus wie typische 50er/frühe 60er Jahre Ufos (also wie Lampenschirme  ) und entbehren jeglicher technischer Grundlage.


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Fuer die Reichsflugscheibe gibt es eine ganz simple Erklaerung.

(scnr)


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



potzblitz schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Es gib auch die Theorie mit der Raumfaltung! Vor 100 Jahren hätte auch keiner Gedacht das wir eine Weltraumstation haben oder das ein Handy Fernsehe empfängt wäre Anfang der 90 als Spinner abgetan...
> 
> Der Mensch soll sich nicht anmassen alles zu Wissen...Urknall etc..


 
Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass die Wissenschaft schon alles erforscht hat.
Das stimmt schon mal nicht, kann auch nicht stimmen, sonst bräuchten wir solche Einrichtungen wie das CERN nicht.

Als ich letzte Woche in den USA war, habe ich noch einen Studienfreund in Harvard besucht. Die Jungs haben da Theorien im Bereich Weltformel und Urknalltheorie, dass einem die Ohren schlackern.

Mir müssen einfach von der engstirnigen Gedankenwelt, den wir von der Evolution mit auf den Weg bekommen haben.
Die Galaxien entfernen sich immer weiter voneinander.
Das ist klar.
Aber das liegt nicht daran, dass sie weiter in den Raum driften, sondern weil sich die Raumzeit selbst ausdehnt.
So wie die Erde nur scheinbar um die Sonne kreist, in Wirklichkeit befindet sie sich auf eine geraden Bahn innerhalb der Raumzeit. Dreidimensionale Wesen wie wir können uns das nur nicht vorstellen.

Also wieder zurück zu E.T. und Konsorten. 
Jede entwickelte Art unterliegt der Evolution ihres Planeten. Anpassung und Selektion sorgen für ewige Entwicklung.
Die Dinosaurier haben viele Millionen Jahre die Welt beherrscht, aber trotzdem sind sie ausgestorben.
Woher will man also wissen, ob es die Menscheit in 10 Millionen Jahren noch gibt und wie sich das Leben bis dahin entwickelt hat?
Für die Entwicklung komplexen Lebens ist Stabilität in Sachen Leuchtkraft des Fixstern und daraus resultierende gleichbleibende Temperatur das Entscheidende.

Da Reisegeschwindigkeiten jenseits der Lichtgeschwindigkeite im Augenblick nicht möglich sind (man denke an Einsteins E=mc²) und wir davon ausgehen müssen, dass im gesamten Universum die gleichen Naturgesetze gelten, haben die Aliens das gleiche Problem mit der Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
Sie müssten also die Raumzeit verändern können, wenn man schon die Geschwindigkeit nicht verändern kann.
Aber dann darft man auch die daraus resultierenden Zeitparadoxien nicht außer Acht lassen.
Ist also sehr kniffelig, das Ganze.

Für mich wäre es schön zu erfahren, dass man auf Triton Leben finden wird, oder auf Io oder Europa.
Das wäre der wichtigste Beweis, dass sich das Leben einen Weg bahnen kann, egal wie unwirklich die Umweltbedingungen auch sind.


----------



## axel25 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Sprach ich nicht von Raumkrümmung, so kann man Überlichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen, zumindest sieht so aus. Man krümmt den Raum aber nur, so dass der Weg kürzer wird.

Außerdem, warum sollte man sich seinem Sonnensystem zufrieden geben, wenn man im Prinzip die ganze Galaxis erforschen kann!
Dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, auf eine intelligente Lebensform zu treffen, wesentlich höher.

Axel


----------



## Tom3004 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Stimmt, letztens haben sie auf NTV oder N24 eine sehr interessante Sendung gezeigt. 
Sie sagten, dass sich das Universum ausdehnt und alles sozusagen "zerfetzt " wird. Wir können uns das, aber nicht vorstellen. Aber es daurt eh noch ein paar Milliarden Jahre !
Ich glaube schon das es irgendwo außerirdisches Leben gibt, wir dies jedoch noch nicht erforscht haben. 
Wir hier haben oft leuchtende Kreise am Himmel die sich immer auf der selben Stelle bewegen. Es ist ausgeschlossen, das es von irgendeiner Disco ist oder der gleichen... Wenn ihr glaub ich spinne kommt hier her


----------



## axel25 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Ich kenne das:
Bei uns ist Monate lang irgendetwas am Himmel vorbei geflogen. Erst habe ich gedacht, es wäre irgendein Satellit, bis das Ding einmal ganz plötzlich den Kurs geändert hat!

War schon komisch, oder einmal Irgendwas im Gras, das ich nicht identifizieren konnte!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



axel25 schrieb:


> Sprach ich nicht von Raumkrümmung, so kann man Überlichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen, zumindest sieht so aus. Man krümmt den Raum aber nur, so dass der Weg kürzer wird.


 
Durch Raumkrümmung erreichtst du aber keine Überlichtgeschwindigkeit.
Nach heutiger Sicht kann man nichts schneller sein als das Licht, da mit steigender Geschwindigkeit auch die Masse und die daraus resultierende Energie zunimmt.
Ein Flugkörper wie eine Space Shuttle müsste die Energiemenge aufnehmen, die die Sonne in einem Jahr prodiziert, um mit 92% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen zu können.
Allerdings muss diese Energiemenge innerhalb der Beschleunigungsphase zur Verfügung stehen.
Das ist ein sehr großes Dilemma, vor dem auch Aliens stehen, die ihr Raumschiff ebenfalls stark beschleunigen wollen.
Außerdem darf man dann auch nicht mehr die relativistischen Effekte außer Acht lassen, je näher man der Lichtgeschindigkeit kommt.


----------



## axel25 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Durch Raumkrümmung erreichtst du aber keine Überlichtgeschwindigkeit.
> Nach heutiger Sicht kann man nichts schneller sein als das Licht, da mit steigender Geschwindigkeit auch die Masse und die daraus resultierende Energie zunimmt.
> Ein Flugkörper wie eine Space Shuttle müsste die Energiemenge aufnehmen, die die Sonne in einem Jahr prodiziert, um mit 92% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen zu können.
> Allerdings muss diese Energiemenge innerhalb der Beschleunigungsphase zur Verfügung stehen.
> ...



Ich sagte, es würde so aussehen, als würde man Überlichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen! Selbstverständlich würde man sich immer noch Unterlichtgeschwindigkeit!
Zum Vergleich der Energie:
Bei StarWars verbraucht ein Imperialer Sternenzerstörer Hochrechnungen zu Folge für einen einzigen Hyperraumsprung (was im Prinzip nichts andres ist als ein gekrümmter Normalraum!) soviel Energie in einer Sekunde wie wir auf der Erde in einem ganzen Jahr!

Axel


----------



## Sash (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

naja star wars ist toll.. dabei sollte man aber bedenken das deren technologischer stand mindestens 10.000j weiter entwickelt ist als unserer. daher haben deren reaktoren auch viel mehr energie zur verfügung. verdammt viel mehr.. und wie gesagt ein hyperraum sprung in sw oder auch sg basiert auf raumkrümmung. daher bewegt man sich selber nicht auf lichtgeschwindigkeit, oder gar drüber. das wird auch in einer sg atlantis folge erklärt. in der wo die antiker zurückkommen. da sagt dann mckay, das raumschiff fliegt mit 99% der lichtgeschwindigkeit, was für uns schon unmöglich ist. jedenfalls war deren hyperraumgenerator kaputt, daher konnten sie nicht springen und überlicht ist generell nicht möglich. genaures wurde dort auch erklärt.. jedenfalls, das ist nur eine serie aber die theorien dort sind nicht ganz sooo weit hergeholt wie einige glauben. bei star trek zb wurde es warpantrieb genannt, also ein warpfeld was ansich auch eine art raumkrümmung ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



axel25 schrieb:


> Ich sagte, es würde so aussehen, als würde man Überlichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen!



Diese Aussage kann nur falsch sein 



> Bei StarWars verbraucht ein Imperialer Sternenzerstörer Hochrechnungen zu Folge für einen einzigen Hyperraumsprung (was im Prinzip nichts andres ist als ein gekrümmter Normalraum!) soviel Energie in einer Sekunde wie wir auf der Erde in einem ganzen Jahr!



Und? Das vordere Ende der Executor hat soviel Masse, dass die Mittelsektion eigentlich zerquetscht werden müsste, wenn die Triebwerke richtig loslegen, selbst wenn sie nur ein solider Stahlblock wäre.

Ist aber auch egal (solange es 1-2 Sternenzerstörer mit der gesamten Sternenflotte aufnehmen können) - die Überschrift dieses Forums lautet "Wissenschaft", d.h. wenn sich hier jemand mit sehr schnellem Reisen beschäftigen möchte, dann orientiere er sich bitte an Einstein oder Plank, nicht an Lucas und Roddenberry.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese Aussage kann nur falsch sein




Ja, "Überlichtgeschwindigkeit" und "sehen" schließt sich aus. 



btw: nicht 100000j voraus. Star Wars: A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



axel25 schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich der Energie:
> Bei StarWars verbraucht ein Imperialer Sternenzerstörer Hochrechnungen zu Folge für einen einzigen Hyperraumsprung (was im Prinzip nichts andres ist als ein gekrümmter Normalraum!) soviel Energie in einer Sekunde wie wir auf der Erde in einem ganzen Jahr!


 
Woher hast du denn dies Information?

Ich habe mein vom MIT aus Boston und da sieht man das ganz anders.
Welche Energie in Masser steckt wissen wir seit Einsteins E=MC².
Leider bedeutet das aber auch wieder, dass eine Masse sehr große Energien braucht um überhaupt beschleunigt zu werden.
Theoretisch kann man das ausrechnen, welche Enrgie nötig ist um eine bestimmte Masse auf 99,99% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit (100% geht halt nicht) zu beschleunigen.
So müsste die Raumstation der Menschen um unseren Planeten ungefähr die Enrgie erzeugen, die die Sonne in rund 12 Miilion Jahren erzeugt.
Nenn mir mal einen Reaktor, der derartige Menge Energie erzeugen kann? 
Die einzige Möglichkeit, derartige Mengen zu erzeugen, wäre die Vernichtung von Materie und Antimaterie.
Doch vorher die Antimaterie nehmen. 
Abgesehen darf man dann auch die Trägheit der Masse nicht außer Acht lassen.
Was passiert wohl mit der Raumstation, wenn die innerhalb von Sekunden 99,99% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen würde. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Überschrift dieses Forums lautet "Wissenschaft", d.h. wenn sich hier jemand mit sehr schnellem Reisen beschäftigen möchte, dann orientiere er sich bitte an Einstein oder Plank, nicht an Lucas und Roddenberry.


 
Ich muss aber trotzdem noch mal auf Gene zurückkommen. 
Die Romulander verfügen über eine küsntliche Quantensingularität als Energiekern.
Boah ey, wie soll das denn funktionieren. 
Eine Quantensingularität ist so ziemlich das heftigste, was derzeit in der Kosmologie betrachten werden kann (bzw, könnte, man kann sie ja nicht direkt sehen, sondern nur über die Gravitation wahrnehmen).

Dazu müsste ich jetzt mal wieder schwer an der Quantenphysikschraube drehen, um die Geschichte näher zu beleuchten, aber das spare ich mir jetzt mal. 
Ich sage nur Hawking Strahlung, aber das ist halt nur eine Theorie.

Dann doch lieber die Sternenflotte und ihr Materie- Antimaterie Konverter.
Verdammt.... wo habe die nur die ganze Antimaterie her. 

*Ich auch haben will*


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> wo habe die nur die ganze Antimaterie her.
> 
> *Ich auch haben will*



Du brauchst nen Teilchenbeschleuniger an Board.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Du brauchst nen Teilchenbeschleuniger an Board.


 
Tja, der kann aber nur einen Bruchteil der Energie, die man reinsteckt, in Antimaterie verwandeln.
Irgendwie als Reaktor nicht geeignet.


----------



## Sash (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

ach, ein zpm und wir haben erstmal genug.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



Sash schrieb:


> ach, ein zpm und wir haben erstmal genug.


 
Hmm, Stargate Atlantis Fan. 
Bin ich auch, auch weil McKay so rockt.... 

Hmm, Subraumenergie, Virtuelle Teilchen im Vakuum können tatsächlich zu realen Teilchen werden, sagt die Quantenphysik.
Aber das ist ja nur Theorie. Die Frage stellt sich da wieder, wieviel Energie man dadurch tatsächlich gewinnen kann und wie lange das dauert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Leute, das ist hier ist nicht die Rumpelkammer...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leute, das ist hier ist nicht die Rumpelkammer...


 
Dann will ich mal schnell ein Fazit ziehen, bevor der Thread geschlossen wird. 

Gibt es Aliens in den Weiten des Weltalls?
Klaro, natürlich gibts da irgendwo Typen, die genau die gleichen Fragen haben wie wir auch.
Gibt es Aliens auf der Erde oder in der Nähe?
Nö, wieso sollte sich hier draußen ein Raumschiff verirren.
Die haben besseres zu tun, als einer Spezies dabei zuzuschauen, wie sie sich selbst zu Grunde richtet.


----------



## Oliver (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man muss sich außerirdisches Leben mal vor Augen halten. Es wird sich sicherlich ebenso entwickelt haben wie bei uns. Also Evolution und Selektion.
> Nur der stärkste wird überleben und sich durchsetzen.
> Von daher ist jeder Lebensform erst mal aggresiv gegenüber allem Unbekannten.
> Der entscheidente Punkt ist halt, ob es einer Lebensform gelingt, sich von der Evolution zu entkoppeln und einen eigenen Weg zu bestreiten.
> ...





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Durch Raumkrümmung erreichtst du aber keine Überlichtgeschwindigkeit.
> Nach heutiger Sicht kann man nichts schneller sein als das Licht, da mit steigender Geschwindigkeit auch die Masse und die daraus resultierende Energie zunimmt.
> Ein Flugkörper wie eine Space Shuttle müsste die Energiemenge aufnehmen, die die Sonne in einem Jahr prodiziert, um mit 92% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen zu können.
> Allerdings muss diese Energiemenge innerhalb der Beschleunigungsphase zur Verfügung stehen.
> ...



Ok, angenommen, wir schaffen es Materie in Photonen umzuwandeln, die folglich keine Masse haben. Dann wäre es selbst mit Einsteins Formel möglich, mehr als Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen.

Was sich für uns heute noch total abstrus anhört, kann in 100 Jahren gar nicht mehr so abwegig sein. Vor 100 Jahren wäre man wahrscheinlich direkt geteert und gefedert worden, wenn man was über heute Mictoprozessoren erzählt hätte 

Edit: David Sereda hat einige interessante Theorien aufgestellt, die sogar gar nicht so schwer verständlich sind. Teil 1:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q73ZtRCfYo0

Ob was dran ist, who knows, I don't.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

@quantenslipstream: Hätte eher die Posts verschoben 

@Olli: Sicher? Müsste dann nicht bei exakt Lichtgeschwindigkeit schluss sein?
Und wo fängt in dem Video was interessantes an?
(*an die Zeiten zurück erinner, als nicht alles auf Youtube, sondern in schnell scanbaren Texten zu finden war*)


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

wie soll man masse, oder was auch immer in photonen umwandeln?
also ich bleib dabei, materie wie wir sie kennen kann NICHT auf lichgeschwindigkeit gebracht werden. eher max auf ca 99%. aber selbst das werden wir die nächsten 100jahre nicht erreichen da uns dazu die antriebstechnik fehlt. eher ist wahrscheinlich einen weg zu finden in den subraum/hyperraum einzudringen.


----------



## Fabian (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Also ich bin davon überzeugt das es Leben dadraußen gibt,ob nun höher oder weniger entwickelt als wir ist erstmal unwichtig.

Allerdings glaube ich diese ganzen Ufo-gesichtet gehype nicht.
Das Ufo so wie wir es uns vorstellen(Tellermäßig) stammt aus Hollywood.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ok, angenommen, wir schaffen es Materie in Photonen umzuwandeln, die folglich keine Masse haben. Dann wäre es selbst mit Einsteins Formel möglich, mehr als Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen.
> 
> Was sich für uns heute noch total abstrus anhört, kann in 100 Jahren gar nicht mehr so abwegig sein. Vor 100 Jahren wäre man wahrscheinlich direkt geteert und gefedert worden, wenn man was über heute Mictoprozessoren erzählt hätte
> 
> ...



Jep, man kann natürlich Masse in Energie und auch wieder zurück in Masse umwandeln, Einsteins Formel sagt ja, dass Masse und Energie äquivalent sind.
Das passiert andauernd im Teilchenbeschleuniger, in der Sonne, im Weltraum, im Prinzip überall.
Nur leider nützt es dir dann nichts mehr, wenn du es umgewandelt hast. Wie willst du die Informationen der Materie behalten, damit es aus der Energie wieder die Sache wird, die es zuvor war?
Beamen geht nur bei SiFi, im normalen Leben wird das nicht möglich sein. Nicht mit dem Wissen, das wir derzeit haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Olli: Sicher? Müsste dann nicht bei exakt Lichtgeschwindigkeit schluss sein?



Jep, bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist Feierabend. Ein Teilchen ohne Ruhemasse bewegt sich immer mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit, geht gar nicht anders. Jedes Photon macht das.
Wenn die Schwerkraft stärker wird, verlangsamt sich dann eben die Zeit, aber die Geschwindigkeit bleibt konstant.
Beim Schwarzen Loch bleibt dann die Zeit innerhalb des Ereignishorizont stehen, dennoch erreichen die Photon die Lichtgeschwindigkeit, sie können den Ereignishorizont nur nicht verlassen, weil sie keine Zeit dafür haben. 



Sash schrieb:


> wie soll man masse, oder was auch immer in photonen umwandeln?



Wie schon erwähnt, das passiert innerhalb der Sonne ständig. 
Sie ist der nächste Fixstern, ohne ihr würde die Erde ein kalter und toter
Felsbrocken sein.
Obwohl der Planet 150.000.000km entfernt ist, kann die Sonne trotzdem noch Wasser und Land auf sehr hohe Temperaturen erwärmen.
Ist doch eigentlich hammermäßig. 



Sash schrieb:


> also ich bleib dabei, materie wie wir sie kennen kann NICHT auf lichgeschwindigkeit gebracht werden. eher max auf ca 99%. aber selbst das werden wir die nächsten 100jahre nicht erreichen da uns dazu die antriebstechnik fehlt. eher ist wahrscheinlich einen weg zu finden in den subraum/hyperraum einzudringen.



Tja, aber wie willst du einen gekrümten Raum so strecken, dass du mit einem Raumschiff durchpasst?
Wenn wir mal von 11 Dimensionen ausgehen, 3, die wir kennen, plus die Zeit, bleiben noch 7 übrig. die sind aber so extrem gekrümmt, dass wir sie nicht sehen können.
Doch anhand von theoretischen Berechnungen, müsste enorm viel Energie aufgewendet werden um sie zu strecken, was aber eine Veränderung der Graviation mit sich brächte.
Unser Raumschiff würde dann einfach in die Länge gezogen werden, von dem Zeitparadoxon rede ich da noch gar nicht.


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

naja das sind bisher alles nur vermutungen. nur theorien ohne praxis. damals anfang des 19. jahrhundert sagte man der mensch würde nie schneller als 60mph bewegt werden können, der beschleunigungs druck würde tötlich sein. jahrzehnte später fuhren die ersten dampflocks schneller als 100kmh. im ersten weltkrieg sagte man, der mensch bzw ein flugzeug könne nie schneller als schallgeschwindigkeit fliegen, die schallmauer ist nicht zu durchbrechen. noch im 2. weltkrieg kratzten die ersten maschinen im sturzflug an ihr, paar jahre später ging der rekord immer weiter. würde man das einem mann sagen der als sehr gebildet im 19. jahrhundert lebte, würde dieser dich in eine irrenanstalt bringen. heute sagen wir lichtgeschwindigkeit sei nicht zu knacken, interstellares reisen wird damit unmöglich da wir auch den raum nicht krümmen könnten, oder sonstwas.. es ist keine 2 jahrhunderte her da sagte man dies über die magische grenze von 60mph.. heute ist der schnellste streckenrekord mit einer sr71 blackbird bei mach 3.3.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, aber wie willst du einen gekrümten Raum so strecken, dass du mit einem Raumschiff durchpasst?
> Wenn wir mal von 11 Dimensionen ausgehen, 3, die wir kennen, plus die Zeit, bleiben noch 7 übrig. die sind aber so extrem gekrümmt, dass wir sie nicht sehen können.
> Doch anhand von theoretischen Berechnungen, müsste enorm viel Energie aufgewendet werden um sie zu strecken, was aber eine Veränderung der Graviation mit sich brächte.
> Unser Raumschiff würde dann einfach in die Länge gezogen werden, von dem Zeitparadoxon rede ich da noch gar nicht.



Ne Sache, die ich mich auch immer so Frage: Was bringt es eigentlich, wenn ich den Raum so stark umgeformt habe?
Damit verändern sich zwar ggf. die Relationen in Dimension 4+, aber die ersten 3 Dimensionen werden ja auch mit verformt - und was nützt es mir, dass n Meter aus der Perspektive eines Beobachters mit 5 dimensionaler Wahrnehmung deutlich kleiner geworden ist, ich ihn aber trotzdem in der ersten Dimension zurücklegen muss?





Sash schrieb:


> naja das sind bisher alles nur vermutungen. nur theorien ohne praxis. damals anfang des 19. jahrhundert sagte man der mensch würde nie schneller als 60mph bewegt werden können, der beschleunigungs druck würde tötlich sein. jahrzehnte später fuhren die ersten dampflocks schneller als 100kmh.





> im ersten weltkrieg sagte man, der mensch bzw ein flugzeug könne nie schneller als schallgeschwindigkeit fliegen, die schallmauer ist nicht zu durchbrechen. noch im 2. weltkrieg kratzten die ersten maschinen im sturzflug an ihr, paar jahre später ging der rekord immer weiter.



Die fällt der qualitative Unterschied auf?
Es gab diverse Grenzen, die ein Mensch/menschengemachte Maschienen "nie überschreiten" können - und sie wurden gebrochen.
Diesmal geht es aber um eine Grenze, die "keine Materie" überschreiten kann.
D.h. es sind nicht mangelnde menschliche Möglichkeiten, die wir überwinden müssen, sondern Naturgesetze. Und da haben wir eine sehr schlechte Erfolgsbilanz aufzuweisen...



> würde man das einem mann sagen der als sehr gebildet im 19. jahrhundert lebte, würde dieser dich in eine irrenanstalt bringen.



Also von einem sehr gebildeten Bewohner des 19.Jhd. würde ich erwarten, dass ihm Projektile mit mehrfacher Überschallgeschwindigkeit bekannt sind und er somit weiß, dass solche Geschwindigkeiten möglich sind - und gerade bei der Technikgläubigkeit dieser Zeit dürfte er auch keinen Zweifel daran haben, dass man irgendwann die Mittel hat, dass auch in größerem Maßstab umzusetzen.



> heute ist der schnellste streckenrekord mit einer sr71 blackbird bei mach 3.3.



Nöp. X-15 hat gut über Mach 6 geschafft, einzelne Raketen noch mehr. Der absolute Rekord (zugegebenermaßen @Mach 0  ) dürfte aber noch auf lange Sicht von Voyager 1 mit aktuell ~17km/s (also gut 61000km/h) halten. (ausgenommen natürlich Teilchenbeschleuniger, die bezüglich der Frage nach maximal erreichbaren Geschwindigkeiten vielleicht besser geeignet sind - c+ aber auch ausschließen)


----------



## axel25 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist unerreichbar, das ist klar.
Aber durch einen gekrümmten Raum würde es so wirken wie Überlichtgeschwindigkeit(habe mich vorhin blöd ausgedrückt)!
Und wenn es bis zum Ende meiner Schul- und Studiumszeit keiner den Raumkrümmungsantrieb erfunden hat, werde ich es tun(wollen)

Das mit der Verzerrung der 3 Dimensionen, die uns bekannt sind, dürfte nur bei Austritt aus einer 5+.-Dimension geschehen und sich vielleicht dur Flimmern o.ä. zeigen.

Axel


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

@ruyven oder wie auch immer..
"D.h. es sind nicht mangelnde menschliche Möglichkeiten, die wir überwinden müssen, sondern Naturgesetze. Und da haben wir eine sehr schlechte Erfolgsbilanz aufzuweisen..."
das sagst du und alle die damals glaubten die schallmauer würde man nie durchbrechen. warten wir mal 200j..
und die x15 alpha 2 zählt nicht, da sie nur auf kurz strecken für rekorde aus ist und NICHT selbst ständig starten kann. die wurde mit nem b52 unter der tragfläche hoch geschleppt. und deren rekord lag bei mach 6.7. selbst ihre triebwerke hätten ohne extreme hilfe auf dem boden nie starten können da sie staustrahltriebwerke sind, ohne bewegliche teile.
die sr71 kann selber starten. und trägt bis heute den offz höhen rekord und geschwindigkeits rekord.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Die Schallmauer ist kein Naturgesetz - aber warten ist sicher besser, als den Thread zumüllen.

Die X-15 fliegt afaik in allen Varianten mit Raketenantrieb. Entsprechend kann sie die auch immer und bei allen Geschwindigkeiten zünden. Ob das Fahrwerk auch Starts ermöglichen würde, weiß ich nicht - aber sonst sind die Flugeigenschaften nur durch den beschränkten Treibstoffvorrat beschrenkt, die SR-71 hat den Geschwindigkeitsrekord nur für luftatmende Triebwerke (und erzielt bei Überschallgeschwindigkeiten ironischerweise einen Großteil ihres Schubs durch Staustrahleffekte)

Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, es geht schließlich nicht um den Rekord "schnellstes Flugzeug mit luftatmenden Antrieb" -da würden ja die 60mph von vor 2 Jhd. auch nicht passen-, sondern es geht um "schnellste von menschengemachten Maschienen erreichte Geschwindigkeit".


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Was ist, wenn die Geschwindigkeit Latte ist? Bzw die Dauer der Reise? Stichwort "Hyperschlaf".


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



axel25 schrieb:


> Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist unerreichbar, das ist klar.
> Aber durch einen gekrümmten Raum würde es so wirken wie Überlichtgeschwindigkeit(habe mich vorhin blöd ausgedrückt)!
> Und wenn es bis zum Ende meiner Schul- und Studiumszeit keiner den Raumkrümmungsantrieb erfunden hat, werde ich es tun(wollen)
> 
> ...


 
Du darfst Theorie nicht mit Hollywood verwechseln oder sonst was.
Um von unserem Planeten weg zu kommen, brauchen wir eine Fluchtgeschwindigkeit von rund 11km/s.
Von der Sonne sinds schon 617km/s.
Wie sieht es aber mit der Fluchtgeschwindigkeit von einer Raumzeitverzerrung aus, durch die du fliegen willst?
Reinkommen mag ja noch gehen (nehmen wir mal an, du erfindest da was ), aber wie siehts mit dem Wegkommen aus, wenn du auf der anderen Seite rauskommst?
Wenn die Raumzeit so gekrümmt ist, dass du mehrere tausend Lichtjahre zurücklegen kannst, wie sieht es denn mit der Zeit aus.
Wir wissen seit Albert, dass die Zeit in einem Gravitationszentrum langsamer abläuft und je näher man der Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommt.
Für Photonen bleibt die Zeit daher stehen, deshalb verändern sie sich auch nicht, im Gegensatz zu Neutrinos, denen man ebenfalls die Ruhemasse 0 unterjubeln will.
Aber wenn Neutrinos Tuhemasse 0 hätten, würde auch für sie die Zeit stehen bleiben, wieso gibt es aber dann Elektron-Neutrino, Myon-Neutrino und Tauon-Neutrino, während es nur eine Sorte Photonen gibt?
Upps... jetzt schweife ich ab. 
Verdammte Neutrinos...... 

Jedenfalls, das Problem bei der Raumzeitkrümmung ist eben auch die Zeit, die ja Bestandteil des Raums ist, voneinander trennen kann man das nicht.
Deshalb ist auch die Frage albern, was vor dem Urknall war.
Es gab nichts vor dem Urknall, also weder Zeit noch Raum.



Sash schrieb:


> @ruyven oder wie auch immer..
> "D.h. es sind nicht mangelnde menschliche Möglichkeiten, die wir überwinden müssen, sondern Naturgesetze. Und da haben wir eine sehr schlechte Erfolgsbilanz aufzuweisen..."
> das sagst du und alle die damals glaubten die schallmauer würde man nie durchbrechen. warten wir mal 200j..
> und die x15 alpha 2 zählt nicht, da sie nur auf kurz strecken für rekorde aus ist und NICHT selbst ständig starten kann. die wurde mit nem b52 unter der tragfläche hoch geschleppt. und deren rekord lag bei mach 6.7. selbst ihre triebwerke hätten ohne extreme hilfe auf dem boden nie starten können da sie staustrahltriebwerke sind, ohne bewegliche teile.
> die sr71 kann selber starten. und trägt bis heute den offz höhen rekord und geschwindigkeits rekord.


 
Äh, dir ist schon klar, dass auch die Erde selbst verdammt schnel unterwegs ist? 
OK, es gab schon immer solche Gewschindigkeitsmauern, die der Mensch überwinden wollte und es bisher auch geschaft hat. doch die Lichtmauer ist eine völlig andere Art der Grenze.
Sie ist jedenfalls so elementar, dass sich selbst die Zeit dem unterordnen muss.



> Was ist, wenn die Geschwindigkeit Latte ist? Bzw die Dauer der Reise? Stichwort "Hyperschlaf".


 
Wenn du aber selbst mit 10% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegst, bist du immer noch 40 Jahre bis zum nächsten Fixstern unterwegs und rund 8000 Jahre zum wahrscheinlich nächstgelegenden System mit einem bewohnbaren Planeten
Wem willst du davon berichten?
Vielleicht ist die Menschheit schon lange ausgestorben, wenn du nach Hause kommst.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du aber selbst mit 10% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegst, bist du immer noch 40 Jahre bis zum nächsten Fixstern unterwegs und rund 8000 Jahre zum wahrscheinlich nächstgelegenden System mit einem bewohnbaren Planeten
> Wem willst du davon berichten?
> Vielleicht ist die Menschheit schon lange ausgestorben, wenn du nach Hause kommst.



Ich meinte das auch eher als Möglichkeit für Außerirdische uns zu besuchen. Die haben wahrscheinlich ein ganz anderes soziales Gefüge. Wo solche Gedanke wie: "wenn ich zurückkomme, ist die Welt vielleicht nicht mehr vorhanden" nicht existieren. Eine Spezis die vielleicht nicht mal denkt sondern rein "instinktiv" handelt. Sozusagen Einzeller mit Raumschiff oder sowas wie die Borg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich meinte das auch eher als Möglichkeit für Außerirdische uns zu besuchen. Die haben wahrscheinlich ein ganz anderes soziales Gefüge. Wo solche Gedanke wie: "wenn ich zurückkomme, ist die Welt vielleicht nicht mehr vorhanden" nicht existieren. Eine Spezis die vielleicht nicht mal denkt sondern rein "instinktiv" handelt. Sozusagen Einzeller mit Raumschiff oder sowas wie die Borg.


 
Du musst die Evolution mit einbeziehen. 
Eine Spezies, die "instiktiv" handelt, wird niemals eine derartige Technologie entwickeln.
Eine außerirdische Spezies hat im Prinzip nur zwei Interessen an uns bzw. unseren Planeten.
Entweder Neugierde auf andere Spezies oder Eroberung von Ressourcen.
Dazwischen gibt es nichts.
Was haben denn die Europäer gemacht, als sie Amerika eroberten?
sie murksten die Indianer ab und klauten ihnen das Gold.
Erst später kamen auch Forscher dazu.
Denkst du, dass Aliens anders handeln werden als die Menschen?
Auch sie sehen erst mal nach Vorteilen, wenn sie ins Weltall aufbrechen wollen.

He he he, Einzeller mit Raumschiffen, als Borg verkleidet, super.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Die Borg (sorry ruyven) handeln doch auch rein instinktiv, oder? 

Und die Raumschiffe der Einzeller müssen ja keine seien wir sie uns vorstellen. Mehr eine sich ins All ausbreitende Algenplage...
Die Evolution muss ja wanderst nicht den gleichen Gesetzten folgen. Wenn der Planet nicht so lebensfreundlich wie der unsere ist, ist die Evolution ganz auf verlassen des Planeten ausgerichtet. Also eine Anpassung an das Reisen durch All.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Die Borg (sorry ruyven) handeln doch auch rein instinktiv, oder?


 
Nö, die Borg nehmen ja auch die Fähigkeiten derer auf, die sie assimilieren.



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Und die Raumschiffe der Einzeller müssen ja keine seien wir sie uns vorstellen. Mehr eine sich ins All ausbreitende Algenplage...
> Die Evolution muss ja wanderst nicht den gleichen Gesetzten folgen. Wenn der Planet nicht so lebensfreundlich wie der unsere ist, ist die Evolution ganz auf verlassen des Planeten ausgerichtet. Also eine Anpassung an das Reisen durch All.


 
Das Leben würde sich nicht so entwickeln, wenn der Planet lebensfeindlicher wäre. Mehr als ein paar Amöben würden dann nicht entstehen.
Möglich wäre natürlich auch eine Technologie auf Basis von Kristallen.
also kristallines Wachstum, chemische Antriebe, Computer aus neuronalen Bahnen, also nicht Silizium sonder etwas völlig anderes.

Natürlich könnte es auch Lebewesen auf Silizium Basis geben. Aber da Kohlenstoff sehr reaktionsfreudig und vielschichtig ist, wird es immer das bestimmende Element bei der Entwicklung von Leben sein.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Amöben sind Einzeller. 

Stell dir vor die bilden Cluster, vernetzen sich und bilden so eine Art Gehirn. Das Leben macht alles um zu überleben. Warum nicht auch den Planeten verlassen und durch All wabern?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Amöben sind Einzeller.


 
Weiß ich doch. 



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Stell dir vor die bilden Cluster, vernetzen sich und bilden so eine Art Gehirn. Das Leben macht alles um zu überleben. Warum nicht auch den Planeten verlassen und durch All wabern?


 
Hmm, aber warum sollten sie das machen?
Wo ist die Intelligenz?
Wieso fragst sich der Mensch, was hinter dem Horizont ist und warum jagt der Hund seinen eigenen Schwanz?
Wieso gerät ein Pferd in Panik, wenn es im Graben stecken bleibt, obwohl es weiß, dass der Reiter dabei ist und dem Tier helfen wird.
Das Gehirn ist das entscheidene.

Ein Hund kommt nicht auf die Idee, dass es völlig unnütz ist den Stock zurück zu holen, da das Herrchen den dann gleich wieder wegwirft, er holt ihn trotzdem.
Katzen drehen sich nur um und schlafen weiter, wer ist da also intelligenter?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Um zu überleben. Der stärkste Trieb von allen. Ich meine ja auch nicht das die Amöben sich plötzlich aufrichten und gen Himmel fliegen. Sondern sich langsam, die Intelligenz der Evolution nutzend, an das leben im All "gewöhnen". 

Bei einem Planeten ohne nennenswerte Schwerkraft vorstellbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Bei einem Planeten ohne nennenswerte Schwerkraft vorstellbar.


 
Aber ohne Schwerkraft keine Atmosphäre und demzufolge kein Schutz vor Gammastrahlung.
Deshalb auch keine Entwicklung von Leben.
Nicht so einfach, da ein paar Amöben ins Weltall zu treiben.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ohne Schwerkraft keine Atmosphäre und demzufolge kein Schutz vor Gammastrahlung.
> Deshalb auch keine Entwicklung von Leben.
> Nicht so einfach, da ein paar Amöben ins Weltall zu treiben.



Was für das Leben auf der Erde schädlich ist muss nicht für andere Welten gelten. Das müssen nicht zwangsläufig aus Zellen (wir wir sie kennen) bestehende Organismen sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Was für das Leben auf der Erde schädlich ist muss nicht für andere Welten gelten. Das müssen nicht zwangsläufig aus Zellen (wir wir sie kennen) bestehende Organismen sein.


 
Hmm, aber Gammastrahlung ist elementare Physik. Die Gammastrahlung hat nun mal so hohe Energien, dass sie jedliche Makromolekühle zerstört.
Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob das nun auf Kohlenstoff oder Silizium basierend ist (alle andere Elemente sind nicht in der Lage Makromolekühle zu bilden).


----------



## Xrais (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

ich glaube schon das es irgendwo im all eine ähnlich oder eher weiter entwickelte kultur ,ich bin auch der festen meinung das wir  auf der erde schon kontakt oder irgendwelche beweise haben aber von den lieben politiker wird ja alles zurück gehalten was dann irgendwann wenn wir technisch mal weiter sind vielleicht veröffenticht wird ,da gibt es einfach zu viele ausflüchte an antworten von den leuten ,ich vertraue da eher der meinung einer normalen person als ein politisch verlogenes schwein ,


irgendwo wird der kram gelagert ,von dem was mal auf die erde stürtzte  ,man müßte die nasa oder wen auch immer nur erpressen ,wie wärs mit den presidenten als geisel


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

siehe hier und hier .

An einem ganz anderem Ort können sich noch viel bessere Schutzmechanismen entwickelt haben. Die nicht nur das Überleben sondern auch das Reproduzieren unter Gammastrahlungseinfluss möglich machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Hmm, der Bericht mit der Mücke ist super. 
Was passiert denn, wenn man ein Lebewesen ins All aussetzt?
Nee, nee, erfrieren wird es nicht.
Obwohl nur 3 Kelvin herschen (die Hintergrundstrahlung), gibt es kein Medium, das die Wärme des Körpers abführen könnte (wie Wasser im Meer).
Doch weil es kein Druck gibt, kocht das Wasser in den Zellen sofort und verdampft, man platzt also.
Zeigt man bloß nie im SiFi Filmen. 
Der Mücke wüde es genauso gehen.
Dem Bärtierchen geht es da nicht anders. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, wie es überleben könnte, aber wir reden ja erst mal von der Entstehung des Lebens überhaupt.
Um was entstehen zu lassen, dürfen zu extreme Gammastrahlung nicht sein. UV Strahlung kann Mutationen auslösen, was im frühen Stadium der Entstehung des Lebens förderlich ist, aber später nicht mehr.
Es hängt auch ein wenig von der Zusammensetzung der Atmosphäre ab, die auf der Erde ja nicht immer so war wie sie heute ist.


----------



## Sash (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Schallmauer ist kein Naturgesetz - aber warten ist sicher besser, als den Thread zumüllen.
> 
> Die X-15 fliegt afaik in allen Varianten mit Raketenantrieb. Entsprechend kann sie die auch immer und bei allen Geschwindigkeiten zünden. Ob das Fahrwerk auch Starts ermöglichen würde, weiß ich nicht - aber sonst sind die Flugeigenschaften nur durch den beschränkten Treibstoffvorrat beschrenkt, die SR-71 hat den Geschwindigkeitsrekord nur für luftatmende Triebwerke (und erzielt bei Überschallgeschwindigkeiten ironischerweise einen Großteil ihres Schubs durch Staustrahleffekte)
> 
> Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, es geht schließlich nicht um den Rekord "schnellstes Flugzeug mit luftatmenden Antrieb" -da würden ja die 60mph von vor 2 Jhd. auch nicht passen-, sondern es geht um "schnellste von menschengemachten Maschienen erreichte Geschwindigkeit".


 
das ding hat kein fahrwerk, kufen. und es wird nur in großen höhen gezündet, und die raketen waren dafür da um es auch ausserhalb der atmo zu steuern. wobei die sr71 selber starten kann, und sie hat ein kombi triebwerk. erst beim ausfahren der spikes an den engines wirds zum staustrahltriebwerk. wollte ich nur mal loswerden.. ah ja die rekorde der x15 zählen nicht, da es selber starten muß. die blackbird hält fast alle rekorde..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich meinte das auch eher als Möglichkeit für Außerirdische uns zu besuchen. Die haben wahrscheinlich ein ganz anderes soziales Gefüge. Wo solche Gedanke wie: "wenn ich zurückkomme, ist die Welt vielleicht nicht mehr vorhanden" nicht existieren. Eine Spezis die vielleicht nicht mal denkt sondern rein "instinktiv" handelt. Sozusagen Einzeller mit Raumschiff oder sowas wie die Borg.



Dann hätten wir ein Problem...
Denn wenn es nicht um Wissen, Erkunden, Kontakt,... geht (Eigenschaften, die nur für eine Gesellschaft Sinn machen würden - also eine Flugzeit von 100ten-1000den Generationen ausschließt), dann bliebe als Antrieb eigentlich nur noch individuelle Ausbreitung und Vermehrung übrig, also eine Lebensform, die interstellare Entfernungen in einer Art Stasis überbrückt, um neue Welten zu bevölkern.



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Die Borg (sorry ruyven) handeln doch auch rein instinktiv, oder?



Kollektiv, also quasi das genaue Gegenteil - wenn auch in dem Fall mit ähnlichen Auswirkungen, nämlich dass die Aufopferung Einzelner eine naheliegende Methode wäre.
Die Borg verfügen allerdings auch über eine unendlich schnelle Kommunikation untereinander, über beliebige Entfernungen - und das wäre auch eine elementare Vorraussetzung für eine deartige Struktur.



> Wenn der Planet nicht so lebensfreundlich wie der unsere ist, ist die Evolution ganz auf verlassen des Planeten ausgerichtet. Also eine Anpassung an das Reisen durch All.



Evolution kennt keine Ziele oder Ausrichtungen, nur Zufall und Vorteile heraus.
Es müsste also zufällig eine Entwicklung ablaufen, die einen Organismus dazu befähigt, seinen Planeten zu verlassen, (längere Zeit) im Weltall zu überleben, sich dort vorzubewegen, sich auf einen anderen Himmelskörper niederzulassen und dort zu vermehren.
Ich denke mal, es wird schwierig, einen evolutionären Weg für diese Entwicklung zu finden, der keine Zwischenschritte mit erheblichen Nachteilen für den Organismus im direkten Zweikampf auf dem Heimatplaneten zur Folge hat.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ohne Schwerkraft keine Atmosphäre und demzufolge kein Schutz vor Gammastrahlung.
> Deshalb auch keine Entwicklung von Leben.



Unterirdisch?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Obwohl nur 3 Kelvin herschen (die Hintergrundstrahlung), gibt es kein Medium, das die Wärme des Körpers abführen könnte (wie Wasser im Meer).



Dafür gibt es auch nichts, was die Wärmeabstrahlung der Körperoberfläche einschränkt 



> Doch weil es kein Druck gibt, kocht das Wasser in den Zellen sofort und verdampft, man platzt also.
> Zeigt man bloß nie im SiFi Filmen.



Mit gutem Grund - weil der Dampfdruck des Wassers nicht weiter steigt und dem können die Zellen bekanntermaßen gut standhalten. In ner Apollokapsel (oder nem amerikanischen Raumanzug) herschen z.B. auch nur 0,3 bar - und die Leute fühlen sich wohl. Die auch noch wegzunehmen macht nicht so den Unterschied.



> Dem Bärtierchen geht es da nicht anders.



Im Tönnchenstadium enthält das Bärtierchen quasi kein Wasser 



> Um was entstehen zu lassen, dürfen zu extreme Gammastrahlung nicht sein. UV Strahlung kann Mutationen auslösen, was im frühen Stadium der Entstehung des Lebens förderlich ist, aber später nicht mehr.



Ich sach mal...
Es wurden mitlerweile schon quicklebendige Bakterien in Primärkreisläufen von Atomreaktoren gefunden.
Erbgut lässt sich reparieren und wenn man erstmal Leben hat, findet das auch einen Weg, das in ausreichendem Maße zu machen - nen viel höheren Selektionsdruck kann man sich ja kaum vorstellen 




Sash schrieb:


> das ding hat kein fahrwerk, kufen.



Das weiß ich, aber auch von Kufen kann man starten, wenn man genug Schub hat - und die Kufen das aushalten. Letzteres weiß ich eben nicht und getestet hat man es sicherlich nie - warum sollte man auch?
Bezüglich des Antriebes reicht schon die erste Wikipediazeile...: Raketen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unterirdisch?


 
Deshalb bin ich auch so verdammt scharf darauf, was Forscher bzw. Raumsonden auf dem Jupitermond Europa finden werden.
Wenn es dort tatsächlich Leben geben sollte (oder mal gab), dann ist es der größte Beweis, den es gibt, dass sich Leben immer einen Weg suchen kann und wird.
*ganz kribbelig sein* 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es auch nichts, was die Wärmeabstrahlung der Körperoberfläche einschränkt


 
Wasser hat einen geringeren Siedepunkt, je weniger Luftdruck herrscht. Das hat mit der Wärmeabstrahlung nichts zu tun. 
Bei null Druck verdampft das Wasser sofort, obwohl es ja nur 36° warm ist (im Körper eines Menschen mal gesagt). Gas hat nunmal ein größeres Volumen als eine Flüssigkeit, schon macht es "Bäng". 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit gutem Grund - weil der Dampfdruck des Wassers nicht weiter steigt und dem können die Zellen bekanntermaßen gut standhalten. In ner Apollokapsel (oder nem amerikanischen Raumanzug) herschen z.B. auch nur 0,3 bar - und die Leute fühlen sich wohl. Die auch noch wegzunehmen macht nicht so den Unterschied.


 
Das würde ich aber gerne mal sehen. 
Bei 19km Höhe ist der Luftdruck schon so gering, dass die Flüssigkeit im Körper verdampfen würde.
Über dieses Limit *muss* ein Mensch einen Druckanzug tragen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sach mal...
> Es wurden mitlerweile schon quicklebendige Bakterien in Primärkreisläufen von Atomreaktoren gefunden.
> Erbgut lässt sich reparieren und wenn man erstmal Leben hat, findet das auch einen Weg, das in ausreichendem Maße zu machen - nen viel höheren Selektionsdruck kann man sich ja kaum vorstellen


 
Genau das ist es ja, was mich dann auch interessiert. Wo kann sich das Leben tatrsächlich ausbreiten und welche Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein?
Wieso haben Raumsonden noch kein Leben auf Venus, Mars und Co. entdeckt?
Ist es zu klein, lebt es unterirdisch, wovon lebt es überhaupt?
Die Frage ist ja auch, wie lange hat das Leben Zeit sich zu entwickeln?
Kann sich auch Leben in Mehrsternensystemen entwickeln? Wenn ja, bis zu welchem Entwicklungsstufe.
Welche Voraussetzungen braucht höher entwickeltes Leben?


----------



## Sash (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

wie auch immer, das ding ist ausser um einmal schnell einen salzsee zu überqueren nicht zu gebrauchen. dagegen hat die sr71 ihren zweck erfüllt, und sie hat eine reichweite ohne nachtanken von immerhin 4800m, und das bei mach 3.3.
und wo ihr so schön über das was wäre wenn bezüglich ausserirdische diskutiert, da wir nix wissen könnte es alles mögliche sein. zb auch die lebensart wie in independence day, die unseren planeten ausrauben wollen und wie heuschrecken danach weiter ziehn. aber ich persöhnlich glaube, das eine spezies die so weit entwickelt ist interstellares reisen zu ermöglichen, nicht an eine kriegerische handlung interessiert ist. die werden auch nicht in stase oder so fallen und jahrhunderte reisen. die werden wenn schon wirklich eine art hyperraum antrieb oder sowas haben. ich stelle sie mir eher so vor wie die asgards.. gibt auch genug berichte von zeugen die mal in der area 51 gearbeitet haben, die sagen das die us regierung schon lange kontakt hat und mit denen zusammen an neuen technologien arbeiten. klar, das könnten alles nur spinnereien sein. aber komischerweise gibt es mehr als eine hand voll von ehemaligen air-force mitarbeitern oder anderen wissenschaftlern die zu unterschiedlichen zeiten an einem projekt in groomlake gearbeitet haben, die alle das gleiche sagen. komisch, oder? einige von denen sagen es habe mit dem manhatten projekt angefangen, also die erste atombombe. vor tausenden von jahren wurden wir wohl hin und wieder mal erkundet, um zu sehen wie weit wir sind. aber man schenkte uns nicht weiter beachtung, bis die strahlung unserer ersten atombombe ins weltall gelang. da wurden wohl einige neugierig. naja, ob sie nun spinner sind oder nicht.. aber alle? und von denen wurde es nachgewiesen, das sie dort arbeiten. area 51 ist kein geheimniss mehr, es wurde von der airforce ende der 90iger bestätigt das dort eine geheime versuchsbasis ist. nur nicht was sie dort treiben..
zb meine bereits erwähnte blackbird wurde dort entwickelt, und andere stealthflugzeuge usw.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



Sash schrieb:


> aber ich persöhnlich glaube, das eine spezies die so weit entwickelt ist interstellares reisen zu ermöglichen, nicht an eine kriegerische handlung interessiert ist.


 
Wieso nicht?
Für jede Lebensform geht es erst mal un die Arterhaltung. Wenn man also zu einem Planeten kommt, der Reich an Erzen und Wasser ist, die dort lebende Spezies aber zu unterentwickelt ist um sich zu wehren, warum sollte man dann nicht im Vorbeigehen die Bodenschätze abgreifen?
Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass es Lebensformen wie solche aus Independence Day gibt.
Aber mit normalen Fingern. 
Wie haben die denn mit solchen Klauen Microchips enbtwickelt oder auch nur einen Faden zum Weben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wasser hat einen geringeren Siedepunkt, je weniger Luftdruck herrscht. Das hat mit der Wärmeabstrahlung nichts zu tun.



Bezog sich noch auf deine Aussagen zum Thema frieren @3K 



> Bei null Druck verdampft das Wasser sofort, obwohl es ja nur 36° warm ist (im Körper eines Menschen mal gesagt). Gas hat nunmal ein größeres Volumen als eine Flüssigkeit, schon macht es "Bäng".



Jup, nur herscht in den Zellen halt nicht "0 Druck" 
Und bei 20°C (36°C konnte ich nicht finden), hat Wasser gerademal einen Dampfdruck von 0,023bar. D.h. umgekehrt dass dieser Druck ausreicht, um das Wasser in seinem flüssigen Zustand zu halten - und glücklicherweise platzen Zellen nicht ganz so schnell 



> Das würde ich aber gerne mal sehen.



"Als Atmosphäre an Bord der Apollo wurde reiner Sauerstoff mit einem Druck von 34% der Erdatmosphäre verwendet. "
(in dem Fall von Wikipedia zitiert -Apollo-Sojus-Mission-, hab ich aber auch schon an anderer Stelle gelesen.)



> Wieso haben Raumsonden noch kein Leben auf Venus, Mars und Co. entdeckt?
> Ist es zu klein, lebt es unterirdisch, wovon lebt es überhaupt?



Im Falle der Venus würde ich mal sagen: mangelnde Qualität der Untersuchung aufgrund der extrem miesen Bedingungen.
Beim Mars wirds da schon schwieriger, aber man arbeitet dran


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Falle der Venus würde ich mal sagen: mangelnde Qualität der Untersuchung aufgrund der extrem miesen Bedingungen.
> Beim Mars wirds da schon schwieriger, aber man arbeitet dran


 
Bei der Venus stell ich mir das aber wirklich schwer vor. Eine Atmosphäre aus Schwefelsäure und 90bar Luftdruck.
Wird schwer werden da Leben zu finden.

Beim Mars tippe ich mal, wenn es dort Leben gab, dann ist es seit hunderten Millionen Jahren ausgestorben.

Meine Vermutung sind halt die Monde der Gasriesen.
Zum Beispiel der Mond Io. Der wird vom Jupiter so dermaßen durchgeknetet, dass er der einzige Himmelskörper außer der Erde, auf dem man schon nachweislich aktive Vulkane gefunden hat.
Vulkane sind für die Entstehung des Lebens hervorragend geeignet.
Da gibts noch andere Monde, bei denen man was finden könnte.
Ist halt nicht so einfach. Flieg doch mal mit einem Raumschiff an der Erde vorbei. Auch da wird es schwer werden Leben zu entdecken, obwohl wir ja da sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Oooch, wer sein Spektrometer mal n bissl weiter durchguckt, dürfte da einige merkwürdige Substanzen in der Atmosphäre finden - FCKWs sind doch n gutes Zeichen für Zivilisation, oder? 
Strahlungsanomalien (diverse Einsätze von Nukleartechnologie) oder schlichtweg die Helligkeitsflecken im dunklen sind aus kürzerer Entfernung ein sicheres Zeichen, selbst wenn man die merkwüdige Grünfärbung großer Bereiche übersehen sollte.

Bezüglich Venus: 90bar sind überhaupt kein Problem für Leben, Schwefelsäure dürfte dagegen grundsätzlich Unterschiede bedingen.
Ist imho aber noch ne Umgebung mit besseren Chance, als ne trockene Staubwüste. (wie auch immer Leben aussehen soll - in der einfachsten Form ist es auf ein Trägermedium angewiesen, dass die benötigten Moleküle vorbeitreibt)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Man muss sich von dem Gedanken lösen, dass alles was für das Leben auf der Erde schädlich ist auch für Leben auf anderen Planeten schlecht ist. Für manche Lebensform kann Sauerstoff genauso schädlich sein wie für uns Kohlenmonoxid.
Das sieht man ja schon an unsrer Tiefsee. Über 90bar lachen die da unten und über schwefelhaltige heiße Quellen erst recht (die stellen meist sogar die Lebensgrundlage dar).


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Da hast du durchaus Recht, aber wir reden ja letztendlich von intelligentem Leben im All und das sind keine Lebenwesen, wie in 2000 Meter tiefem Wasser leben oder in heißen Quellen.

Das Leben auf der Erde ist Kohlenstoff basierend. Das liegt daran, dass Kohlenstoff in der Lage ist sehr Komplexe Molekühle zu bilden.
Das einzige Element, das auch dazu in der Lage ist, ist Silizium, allerdings braucht Silizium deutlich länger.
Der Fixstern müsste als älter sein und ebenso konstant strahlen, damit sich höherwertiges Leben auf Siliziumbasis entwickeln könnte.
Aber trotzdem hätte es keine Chance, da das auf Kohlenstoff basierende Leben schneller in der Entwicklung wäre und die Siliziumzellen verdrängen würde.
Es würde daher nur ohne Kohlenstoff möglich sein.
Aber auch das ist kaum vorstellbar, da Planeten wie unsere Erde ja erst in zweiter oder dritter Geenration entstanden sind, also von Sternenleichen.
Sterne "stellen" Elemente aber nicht beliegig her, sondern in genauen Schichten und Mengen, Kohlenstoff ist dabei eine Schicht, daher gibt es viel Kohlenstoff auf der Erde, ebenso wie Stickstoff und natürlich auch Silizium (als Sand).

Allerdings haben wir eine Frage noch nicht besprochen.
Wie wichtig ist ein Magnetfeld um den Planeten, das es vor kosmischer Strahlung schützt?
Die Erde hat eins, aber nur in Verbindung mit dem Mond ist es so effektiv wie es heute ist.
Braucht ein Planet als einen relativ großen Mond, damit sich höherentwickeltes Leben bilden kann?
Wie konstant muss alles sein?
Die Sonne strahlt seit vielen Millionen von Jahren immer relativ gleich (OK es gab ein paar Eiszeiten, aber das tötet das Leben ja nicht ab ).
Können also veränderliche Sterne (und davon gibts viele in der Galaxie) überhaupt Leben beherbergen?


----------



## axel25 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Vielleicht findet man ja auf diesem einem Erdähnlichen Planeten ebenfalls Kohlenstoff-basierende Lebensformen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



axel25 schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet man ja auf diesem einem Erdähnlichen Planeten ebenfalls Kohlenstoff-basierende Lebensformen


 
Welche erdähnlichen Planeten meinst du?
Bisher hat man nur Sternensysteme gefunden, bei denen die Gasriesen nahe beim Fixstern sind und kleinere feste Planeten weit außerhalb anzufinden sind.

Also genau umgekehrt wie bei unserem System.
Da kommt wieder eine Frage auf. Wie wichtig ist für eine gleichbleibende Entwicklung ein Gasriese jenseits der Bahn der erdähnlichen Planeten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da hast du durchaus Recht, aber wir reden ja letztendlich von intelligentem Leben im All und das sind keine Lebenwesen, wie in 2000 Meter tiefem Wasser leben oder in heißen Quellen.



Oooch, einige der Lebensformen in unmittelbarer Nähe der Quellen dürften zu den intelligesten 1% des Artenspektrums gehören, von weiteren Tiefseebewohnern ganz zu schweigen. Durchaus denkbar, dass sich der einzigartige "Unfall" "Mensch" auch unter solchen Bedingungen entwickeln könnte. (Anreiz für die Fähigkeit, seine Umwelt manipulieren zu können, ist jedenfalls da - eine Lebensform, die in der Lage wäre, sich derartige Quellen selbst zu bohren und sie gegen andere Besiedlung zu verteidigen, hätte enorme Vorteile)
Der Schritt von "an 400bar Umgebungsdruck angepasst" zu "Im All unterwegs" könnte allerdings Zwischenstufen (oder verdammt schwere Raumschiffe) erfordern 



> Aber trotzdem hätte es keine Chance, da das auf Kohlenstoff basierende Leben schneller in der Entwicklung wäre und die Siliziumzellen verdrängen würde.



Wenn die Bedingungen auf dem Planeten die dauerhafte Existenz größerer kohlenstoffbasierter Moleküle verhindern, ist das vor allem schneller wieder weg 

Außerdem wäre ich mir gar nicht mal so sicher, dass andere Elemente prinzipiell ausscheiden - in den Nebengruppen stecken noch n paar weitere Elemente, die ähnliche Bindungszahlen ermöglichen, die 4. Hauptgruppe hat weitere Mitglieder, die 5. kommt prinzipiell auch in Frage...
Unsere chemischen Kenntnisse orientieren sich ja eng an unserem Umfeld - komplexere Kohlenstoffverbindungen sind leicht zugänglich, entsprechend wird viel damit gearbeitet. Silizium gibts zumindest in großen Mengen und als jemand auf die Idee kam, da mal was draus zu machen, hing gleich ein ganzer Rattenschwanz dran.
Vielleicht ist ähnliches mit Stickstoff möglich? (Zwar nicht ganz so schön verzweigt, aber dann wird das "Rückrat" halt aufwendiger) Oder ganz abwegiges wie Xenon (das unter extremen Bedingungen auf einmal ein XeF6 bilden kann...)?
Man darf da nicht in den engen Bedingungen der 1bar-20° Chemie denken.
Bei 400° werden viele Metalle aufeinmal zu flüssigen Lösungsmitteln, in denen was-weiß-ich-was ablaufen könnte. Unter 100bar Druck können Stoffe reagieren, die normalerweise als inert gehandelt werden. Ohne die bei uns typischen Mikroorganismen sind diverse komplexe Verbindungen über lange Zeiten stabil, die sonst sofort verdaut werden würden.



> Allerdings haben wir eine Frage noch nicht besprochen.
> Wie wichtig ist ein Magnetfeld um den Planeten, das es vor kosmischer Strahlung schützt?
> Die Erde hat eins, aber nur in Verbindung mit dem Mond ist es so effektiv wie es heute ist.
> Braucht ein Planet als einen relativ großen Mond, damit sich höherentwickeltes Leben bilden kann?



Würde ich nicht sagen. Solange die Strahlung nicht so stark ist, dass sie in kürzester Zeit Makromoleküle pulverisiert, kann man auch entsprechende Schutzmechanismen dagegen entwickeln.
Die Evolution dürfte unter solchen Bedingungen langsamer ablaufen, weil mehr Energie für den Grundstoffwechsel benötigt wird und somit der Druck der Arten aufeinander bzw. die Organismenzahl geringer ausfällt, aber eine prinzipielle Einschränkung sehe ich da nicht.
Notfalls ersetzt eine deutlich mächtigere, ggf. leicht ionisierbare Athmosphäre die Funktion des Magnetfeldes.



> Können also veränderliche Sterne (und davon gibts viele in der Galaxie) überhaupt Leben beherbergen?



So wirklich weit sind wir fortgeschritten sind wir auf dem Gebiet "Anfänge des Lebens" noch nicht, aber da auch veränderliche Sterne nicht unbedingt im Jahrestakt für grundlegend neue Eigenschaften sorgen, wäre Leben zumindest prinzipiell in der Lage, sich anzupassen - wenn es erstmal enstanden ist und wenn die Bedingungen nicht die grundsätzlichen Grenzen überschreiten, die die jeweils verwendeten Moleküle auferlegen.
(=bei entsprechendem Evolutionären Druck könnte sich sicherlich auch auf der Erde Leben entwickeln, dass zyklische Wechsel zwischen -100 und +100°C -z.T. in Dauerstadien- überlebt. Aber wenns auf einmal 500° werden und die DNA schlichtweg zerfällt, funktioniert das Grundprinzip halt nicht mehr)


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So wirklich weit sind wir fortgeschritten sind wir auf dem Gebiet "Anfänge des Lebens" noch nicht, aber da auch veränderliche Sterne nicht unbedingt im Jahrestakt für grundlegend neue Eigenschaften sorgen, wäre Leben zumindest prinzipiell in der Lage, sich anzupassen - wenn es erstmal enstanden ist und wenn die Bedingungen nicht die grundsätzlichen Grenzen überschreiten, die die jeweils verwendeten Moleküle auferlegen.
> (=bei entsprechendem Evolutionären Druck könnte sich sicherlich auch auf der Erde Leben entwickeln, dass zyklische Wechsel zwischen -100 und +100°C -z.T. in Dauerstadien- überlebt. Aber wenns auf einmal 500° werden und die DNA schlichtweg zerfällt, funktioniert das Grundprinzip halt nicht mehr)


 
Mit den veränderlichen Sternen beziehe ich mich eher auf die Cepheiden, davon gibt es sehr viele in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen. Es geht ja nicht nur darum, dass die Wärmestrahlung veränderlich ist, sondern auch die Gammastrahlung und die Teilchenstrahlung des Sterns.
Das hat schon Auswirkungen auf die Entstehung des Lebens.
Von Überriesen brauchen wir ja nicht reden.
Die Entwicklung dauert sicher 500.000.000 Millionen Jahre, dafür sind blae Riesen zu schnel wieder weg, aber letztendlich beruht die Entstehung eines Sonnensystem auf die Überriesen. Ohne die würde es ja keine schwereren Elemente geben als Wasserstoff und Helium.
Also, nicht nur die Wärmestrahlung, auch ein plötzlich Anstieg der Gammastrahlung (kommt schon mal häufig vor), hat große Auswirkungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Wellenlänge der schwankenden Strahlung ist erstmal nebensächlich - es kommt nur darauf an, dass die Schwankungen langsam genug sind, damit eine Anpassung möglich ist (sei es durch Verhalten, eine Umstellung des Stoffwechels eines Individuums oder durch evolutionäre Veränderung der ganzen Population) und dass sie innerhalb eines Rahmens bleiben, der keine grundlegend anderen Konzepte erfordert. Bei Sternen mit einer Pulsdauer im Tagesbereich könnte man sich z.B. eine Verhaltensadaption vorstellen - 24h Siesta in ner Höhle wärend des Strahlenmaximums.

Beachten sollte man vielleicht auch noch, dass selbst extreme Sterne nicht unbedingt den gesamten Planeten unwirtlich machen. In polwärtigen Regionen wird die Strahlungsdosis immer deutlich niedriger ausfallen, auf der dunklen Seite sowieso - ggf. finden wir also eine andere Verteilung von Leben vor. 
(Auf der Erde gibts ja nen klaren Schwerpunkt auf die Tropen. Woanders vielleicht an den Polen. Oder es gibt fast nur nachtaktive Wesen, tagsüber werden geologische Formationen als Strahlungsschutz genutzt. Oder der Organismus kann eine kurzzeitige Akkumulation von Schäden wärend des Tages tollerieren und Nachts reparieren. Oder die Aktivitäten spielen sich ausschließlich auf der Nachtseite ab, auf der Tagseite finden wir nur Ruhestadien - auch die Eigenrotation kann also einen großen Unterschied machen)


----------



## axel25 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Venus: 90bar sind überhaupt kein Problem für Leben, Schwefelsäure dürfte dagegen grundsätzlich Unterschiede bedingen.
> Ist imho aber noch ne Umgebung mit besseren Chance, als ne trockene Staubwüste. (wie auch immer Leben aussehen soll - in der einfachsten Form ist es auf ein Trägermedium angewiesen, dass die benötigten Moleküle vorbeitreibt)



Ich denke schon, das die Sahara mehr Leben aufweist als die Venus oder meinst du mit der Staubwüste den Mars?

Wen du den Mars meinst muss ich dir recht geben. Es gibt Lebensformen im Meer, denen würde der Mars allerdings sehr gut gefallen, die lieben nämlich Mineralien!



> Welche erdähnlichen Planeten meinst du?


Da gibt es einen, der ca. 300 Milliarden Lichtjahre entfernt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Ich meinte die Staubwüste.
In der reinen Sandwüste der Sahara gibt es nur extrem wenig Leben, dass unabhängig von Oasen (die auf dem Mars fehlen) lebt - und das ist von Luftfeuchtigkeit abhängig, besteht afaik primär aus höheren Lebensformen (Insekten oder gleich Wirbeltiere) und als Nahrungsquelle dient nicht selten Aas - dass "zuwandert". Aber die Primärproduktion liegt bei null, mineralienbasiertes Leben wäre mir nicht bekannt (der chemische Energiegehalt von Siliziumoxid ist auch nicht so prall), in einer "endlosen Sahara" könnte also kein Leben überdauern - erst recht nicht entstehen.
Deswegen halte ich die Chancen, dass sich auf der Venus Leben entwickeln könnte, für besser, als auf dem (heutigen) Mars.
Die chemischen Bedingungen sind zwar deutlich aggressiver - aber das ist imho besser, als die physikalischen Hindernisse und die Unveränderlichkeit auf dem Mars. (Im Prinzip stellt Leben ja die selbstorganisierte Nutzung von chemischen Abläufen dar - tut sich chemisch überhaupt nichts, sollte sich auch kein Leben entwickeln)


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Ich gehe auch nicht mehr davon aus, dass heute auf dem Mars Leben entstehen kann. Dafür ist es zu kalt und zu wasserarm.
Ich denke eher, dass es vor 2 Milliarden Jahren mal Leben auf dem Mars gab, wenn auch nur Mikroorganismen, aber immerhin.
Es ist halt schwer, diese Spuren früheren Lebens zu finden.
Da halte ich mich lieber an die Monde. Dort könnte es Leben geben. Die Energie kommt aus dem Inneren und nicht von der Sonne.
Der Mond Europa beinahltet sehr wahrscheinlich flüssiges Wasser und das ist immer eine Voraussetzung für Leben, wie wir es kennen.


----------



## axel25 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Hat man nicht vor kurzem *flüssiges* Wasser gefunden?

Ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, aber ich glaube man hat.
Vielleicht findet man ja dort Mikroorganismen.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Ja,wenn dort organismen drin sind,ist das ein Wendepunkt in der Geschichte der Menschheit.Das wäre das erstemal,das Leben auf einem andren Planeten festgestellt wird.Und das wäre widerrum der beweis dass wir nicht alleine sind,was ich sowieso nicht glaube


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



axel25 schrieb:


> Hat man nicht vor kurzem *flüssiges* Wasser gefunden?
> 
> Ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, aber ich glaube man hat.
> Vielleicht findet man ja dort Mikroorganismen.


 
Genau, auf dem Mond Europa soll es nach Messungen der Raumsonde Galileo flüssiges Wasser geben. Deshalb flüssig, weil der Mond durch den Jupiter so stark "durchgeknetet" wird, dass sein innerer Kern flüssig und heiß ist. Außerdem hat man Vulkanaktivität entdeckt.
Auf Io hat die Raumsonde ähnliches endteckt, aber man weiß noch nicht genau, ob es dort auch Wasser gibt.
Genauso interessant ist der Saturnmond Titan.
Man sollte sich bei der Entdeckung des Lebens außerhalb der Erde eher auf die Monde unserer Nachbarplaneten konzentrieren als auf die Planeten direkt.


----------



## axel25 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau, auf dem Mond Europa soll es nach Messungen der Raumsonde Galileo flüssiges Wasser geben. Deshalb flüssig, weil der Mond durch den Jupiter so stark "durchgeknetet" wird, dass sein innerer Kern flüssig und heiß ist. Außerdem hat man Vulkanaktivität entdeckt.
> Auf Io hat die Raumsonde ähnliches endteckt, aber man weiß noch nicht genau, ob es dort auch Wasser gibt.
> Genauso interessant ist der Saturnmond Titan.
> Man sollte sich bei der Entdeckung des Lebens außerhalb der Erde eher auf die Monde unserer Nachbarplaneten konzentrieren als auf die Planeten direkt.



Ich meinte den Mars


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



axel25 schrieb:


> Ich meinte den Mars


 
Wo soll es denn auf dem Mars flüssiges Wasser geben?


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Dort hat es angeblich mal flüssiges Wasser gegeben ja, aber jetzt gitbs da blos noch Trockeneis und so zeug.


----------



## axel25 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Ich dachte man hätte auf dem Mars echtes, flüssiges Wasser gefunden


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Ich denke aufgrund des zu niedrigen Atmosphäredrucks könnte flüssiges Wasser nur kurzzeitig in tieferen Ebenen existieren. Flüssiges Wasser hat es auf dem Mars vielleicht schon mal gegeben, aber das war viele Jahre her


----------



## JePe (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Google ist Euer Freund.

(Klick)


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dort hat es angeblich mal flüssiges Wasser gegeben ja, aber jetzt gitbs da blos noch Trockeneis und so zeug.


 
Jep, vor 2 Milliarden Jahren gab es mal flüssiges Wasser, als die Atmosphäre noch dichter war als heute.



axel25 schrieb:


> Ich dachte man hätte auf dem Mars echtes, flüssiges Wasser gefunden


 
Nö, gefunden hat man nichts, aber Theorien gibts ja viele. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich denke aufgrund des zu niedrigen Atmosphäredrucks könnte flüssiges Wasser nur kurzzeitig in tieferen Ebenen existieren. Flüssiges Wasser hat es auf dem Mars vielleicht schon mal gegeben, aber das war viele Jahre her


 
Die dünne Luft war nicht immer so dünn. Früher, als die Vulkane noch aktiv waren, war die Luft auch dichter. Da konnte sich Wasser ansammeln (Woher das Wasser kommt, sollte logisch sein).
Allerdings verdunstete es und entwich aus der Atmosphäre. Der Mars hat einfach nicht genug Schwerkraft als dass es es hätte halten können.



JePe schrieb:


> Google ist Euer Freund.
> 
> (Klick)


 
Ja, genau, was ist das denn für ein Salz und wie soll dann in diesem salzigem Wasser Leben existieren.
Leben braucht vor allem Energie und nur die Sonne ist ein Energielieferant auf dem Mars, sonst niemand.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

...Auf dem Mars kann sich ohnehin kein Komplexes Leben bilden, da dem Mars ein Mond fehlt und er deswegen keine stabile achse hat, d.h. er "trudelt" so durch die gegend... unsere wunderbare Erde ist das Ergebniss eines Meteoriteneinschlags, bei dem der Mond entstanden ist... und durch diesen Mond hat die Erde erst ihre stabile Achse und ihr funktionierendes Magnetfeld erhalten und durch diese stabile achse sind erst gleichmäßige jahreszeiten und tag b.z.w Nachtzeiten entstanden, welche komplexes leben ermöglichen ..... stellt euch mal vor eine seite der erde wäre jahrhunderte nur der sonne zugewand... desweiteren glaube ich nicht das wir allein im universum sind... ich weiß zwar nicht wie groß das leztendes sein soll... aber man hatt schon mehr als 100Mrd Galaxien entdeckt mit jewals c.a.300 Milliarden Sternen ... stellt euch mal die masse vor... Die Gesamtmasse der Milchstraße wird auf etwa 1,0 bis 1,9 Billionen Sonnenmassen geschätzt... rechnet das mal 100Milliarde und ihr habt in etwa die masse der BISHER entdeckten galaxien... und versucht euch mal die größe vorzustellen... unheimlich


----------



## axel25 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ...Auf dem Mars kann sich ohnehin kein Komplexes Leben bilden, da dem Mars ein Mond fehlt und er deswegen keine stabile achse hat, d.h. er "trudelt" so durch die gegend... unsere wunderbare Erde ist das Ergebniss eines Meteoriteneinschlags, bei dem der Mond entstanden ist... und durch diesen Mond hat die Erde erst ihre stabile Achse und ihr funktionierendes Magnetfeld erhalten und durch diese stabile achse sind erst gleichmäßige jahreszeiten und tag b.z.w Nachtzeiten entstanden, welche komplexes leben ermöglichen ..... stellt euch mal vor eine seite der erde wäre jahrhunderte nur der sonne zugewand... desweiteren glaube ich nicht das wir allein im universum sind... ich weiß zwar nicht wie groß das leztendes sein soll... aber man hatt schon mehr als 100Mrd Galaxien entdeckt mit jewals c.a.300 Milliarden Sternen ... stellt euch mal die masse vor... Die Gesamtmasse der Milchstraße wird auf etwa 1,0 bis 1,9 Billionen Sonnenmassen geschätzt... rechnet das mal 100Milliarde und ihr habt in etwa die masse der BISHER entdeckten galaxien... und versucht euch mal die größe vorzustellen... unheimlich




Das ist der selbe Thread wie in <Geheimnnisse, die uns unser Sonnensystem aufgibt> ! Zumindest am Anfang


Mein Taschenrechner kann garnicht die ganzen Nullen verarbeite

Und jetzt rechne mal die Wahrscheinlichkeit aus, das es irgendwo Leben gibt!

Auch hoch!


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

eben... das ist es was ich damit ausdrücken wollte


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

... dasheist es gibt c.a. 30000000000000000 Bisher entdeckte sterne... und die bisher entdeckten galaxien haben insgesamt 100000000000000000000000 Sonnen massen, und das is ne menge...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... dasheist es gibt c.a. 30000000000000000 Bisher entdeckte sterne... und die bisher entdeckten galaxien haben insgesamt 100000000000000000000000 Sonnen massen, und das is ne menge...


 
Und was willst du uns damit sagen, außer dass es viel Wasserstoff gibt.


----------



## Mojo (19. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Helium gibt es auch einiges.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



Mojo schrieb:


> Helium gibt es auch einiges.


 
Helium gibts im Universum ungefähr so häufig wie es Einsteinium auf der Erde gibt. 
Die anderen Elemente kann man getrost vergessen.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

... ich will damit sagen das die wahrscheinlichkeit leben zu finden sehr hoch ist... und jaauch das es viel wasserstoff gibt... flüssig schmeckt der ja ganz gut...(wie im Alkodrolikerthread scon angedeutet...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Wenn es da draußen wirklich noch Leben geben sollte, denke ich mal das diese Art viel viel intelligenter als wir sind und bereits wissen, dass es uns gibt...

Was meint ihr???

greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Wenn es da draußen wirklich noch Leben geben sollte, denke ich mal das diese Art viel viel intelligenter als wir sind und bereits wissen, dass es uns gibt...
> 
> Was meint ihr???
> 
> greetz


 
Die meisten Lebewesen im All werden so dumm wie ein Bandwurm sein. 
Woher wissen wir eigentlich, dass es intelligentes Leben auf der Erde gibt? 
Wie ist die Definition davon?


----------



## Sash (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

def. davon? das díe rasse so weit entwickelt ist um sich selbst auszulöschen?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

... also die definition von Inteligenz ist ein Lebewesen, welches sich selbst erkennen kann, d.h. welches ein selbstbewusstsein besizt... wikipedia weiß alles


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... also die definition von Inteligenz ist ein Lebewesen, welches sich selbst erkennen kann, d.h. welches ein selbstbewusstsein besizt... wikipedia weiß alles


 
Das ist die Definition von Menschen, aber wie ist die Definition von sehr hoch entwickelten Aliens?
Halten die uns nicht vielleicht für schlechtere Haustiere, die man im Zoo oder so ausstellen kann bzw. die eigentlich den Planeten, auf dem sie leben, gar nicht verdient haben?
Heißt Intelligent nicht aber auch, sich perfekt an die Umwelt anzupassen um die Art zu erhalten?
Schau dir mal Schaben an, die gibt es schon seit vielen Millionen Jahren und ein Ende ist nicht abzusehen.
Sie werden auch die Menschheit überleben.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

... das is natürlich so, ich denke, das die menschheit ihre evolution eingestellt hat und wir uns von daher nichtmehr weiterentwickeln werden, ich denke das kommt durch die (zu) gute versorgung... früher war es so das nur die stärksten überlebt haben und ihre gene weitergeben konnten während man mit einer behinderung (dies soll keine anregung zur jagd auf behinderte sein) nicht überleben konnte und somit au dem Genpool ausgeschiden ist, da nur die stärksten und anpassungsfähigsten überlebt haben hat sich die menscheit immer weiter verbessert was heute ja nichtmehr der fall ist, heute überleben auch die fehlerhaften gene und somit wird sich die menscheit nicht weiterentwickeln, einige wissenschaftler befürchten sogar das sich die menscheit zurückentwickelt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... das is natürlich so, ich denke, das die menschheit ihre evolution eingestellt hat und wir uns von daher nichtmehr weiterentwickeln werden, ich denke das kommt durch die (zu) gute versorgung...


 
Ich bin genau anderer Meinung. Gerade jetzt kommt die Evolution zum Tragen.
Die Menschheit muss sich weiter entwickeln. Schließlich ist das Skelett nicht für länges Sitzen vorm Computer gemacht. 
Veränderte Umwelteinflüsse beschleunigen die Evolution. Ohne das Aussterben der Dinosaurier (OK, sie sind nicht wirklich ausgestorben, sie haben sich auch weiterentwickelt) hätten sich die Säugetiere nicht so entwicklen können.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

... NEIN eben nicht, früher war es so, das nur der beste und stärkste seine gene weitergegeben hat und sich weiterentwickelt hat und das ist heute eben NICHT der fall... und der körperbau wird sich ohnehin nicht mehr groß verändern, da wir aufgrund der Zivilisation uns nicht zu entwickeln BRAUCHEN, wir brauchen uns nicht zu tarnen weil wir keine natürlichen feinde mehr haben, wir brauchen unseren laufapparat nicht zu verändern weil er funktioniert und wir uns nicht der welt angepasst haben sondern weil wir die welt dazu gezwungen haben sich uns anzupassen... deswegen werden wir uns nicht weiterentwickeln sondern wir werden immer wenn es nötig ist die welt uns anpassen, und genau das ist die bremse die sich die menscheit selbst angelegt hat... desweiteren kannst du die evolution der vergangenheit nicht auf die evolution von heute beziehen... ich mach mich mal ans abtippen meiner doktorarbeit...


EDIT: schaben haben kein Gehirn, sie werden nur von reflexen gesteuert, das sie nie aussterben werden liegt an ihrer extremen vermehrung


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Hmmmmmm, ich sehe das halt doch anderes.
Gerade Stillstand in der Evolution bedeutet doch auch, dass das Aussterben beginnt.
Das merkt man doch sogar daran, dass jetzt Menschen in der Lage sind sich fortzupflanzen, obwohl sie über genetische Defekte verfügen (Kurzsichtigkeit reicht da schon).
Früher wäre ein solcher Typ nicht von einem Weibchen ausgewählt worden.
Das heißt dann aber auch, dass die genetischen Defekte zunehmen werden und damit die Anfälligkeit für Veränderungen der Umwelt.
Und diese Veränderungen werden kommen.
Entwerde von Menschen gemachte oder von anderer Seite.
Die nächste Eiszeit wird auf jeden Fall kommen, auch der Ausbruch eines Supervulkans wird auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen, oder doch kommt mal ein Asteroid durch.



> EDIT: schaben haben kein Gehirn, sie werden nur von reflexen gesteuert, das sie nie aussterben werden liegt an ihrer extremen vermehrung


 
Der Mensch vermehrt sich aber auch schlagartig, obwohl er weiß, dass die Ressourcen begrenzt sind.
Karnickel würden sich so lange vermehren, bis sie verhungern müssen, weil sie alles essbare weggefuttert haben und es nicht mehr für alle reicht.
Was passiert mit der Menschheit, wenn es irgendwann mal 10 Milliarden sein werden?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Ja, aber das liegt daran, das die genetischen defekte heute mithilfe von Hilfsmitteln (in diesem fall Brille oder Operation (bin selbst kurzsichtig Rechts:-5 links :-6 Dioptrien... bitte jagt mich nicht))aber diese hilfsmittel zerstören ja nicht das fehlerhafte Gen und wenn es zu soeiner Katastrophe kommen wird wird der mensch entweder (wenn es schon möglich ist) den planeten verlassen oder die umwelt anpassen (sei es durch den Bau von Bunkern unter der erde oder irgendetwas anderes)

EDIT: diese unterhaltung macht mir spaß...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> Ja, aber das liegt daran, das die genetischen defekte heute mithilfe von Hilfsmitteln (in diesem fall Brille oder Operation (bin selbst kurzsichtig Rechts:-5 links :-6 Dioptrien... bitte jagt mich nicht))aber diese hilfsmittel zerstören ja nicht das fehlerhafte Gen und wenn es zu soeiner Katastrophe kommen wird wird der mensch entweder (wenn es schon möglich ist) den planeten verlassen oder die umwelt anpassen (sei es durch den Bau von Bunkern unter der erde oder irgendetwas anderes)
> 
> EDIT: diese unterhaltung macht mir spaß...


 
Stimmt schon, aber letztendlich können nur defekte Gene durch gesunde ersetzt werden, also müssten solche Menschen mit Gendefekte sich mit denen vermehren, die diese nicht haben.
Dass sich der Gendefekt immer noch im Erbgut rumtreibt, ist klar, schließlich ist die Doppelhelix ja groß genug. 

Ach ja, ich stehe total auf Adenin, Guanin, Thymin und Cytosin.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

deiner DNA wirds guttun


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> deiner DNA wirds guttun


 
Ich würde mir Gedanken machen, wenn jemand nicht auf AGTC steht. 
Wo der dann wohl herkommen wird.
Wie wäre es mal mit Triple Helix.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

... glib... evolution... tschuldigung aber mein studium liegt fast 35 jahre zurück...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... glib... evolution... tschuldigung aber mein studium liegt fast 35 jahre zurück...


 
Dir ist schon klar, dass man in den letzten 35 Jahren auch in deinem Gebiet weiter geforscht hat?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

naja... in den ersten 10 jahren hab ich mich noch auf dem laufenden gehalten, dann hab ich aber meinen job verloren und jetz arbeite ich in ner PC-werkstatt als verkäufer..


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> naja... in den ersten 10 jahren hab ich mich noch auf dem laufenden gehalten, dann hab ich aber meinen job verloren und jetz arbeite ich in ner PC-werkstatt als verkäufer..


 
Tut mir Leid mit deinem Job, aber wieso hast du nicht versucht wieder hineinzukommen?
Man kann sich doch immer weiterbilden und mitdenken.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

... die gelegenheit hab ich wohl verpasst, ich bin aber auch zufrieden mit meinem derzeitigen job... so bekomm ich die hardware viel billiger


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Naja, ich habe letztens mal einen sehr interessanten Artikel gelesen, der sich mit der Frage beschäftigte ob es denn klug wäre, zu versuchen, mit dem Unbekannten in unserem Universum Kontakt aufzunehmen...

Was meint ihr?

greetz


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

... wenn die sehn was wir mit unserer erde anrichten ohoh... dann eher nich... vieleicht sollte man einfach musikantenstadl ins all senden, dann lassen die uns bestimmt in ruhe


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Also ich glaube eig, dass sie schon wissen, dass es noch anderes Leben gibt und sie einfach auch nur in Ruhe gelassen werden wollen.
Sind zwar nur Hypothesen, aber das soll erst mal einer belegen^^

greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Das ist ja das Problem. Bisher ist alles nur graue Theorie.
Was würde die Menschheit machen, wäre sie in der Lage andere Planeten zu erreichen (und ich meine jetzt nicht den Mars )?
Es kommt letztend darauf an, wie weit sich die Menschheit entwickelt hat.
Die kriegerische Art wird sie nicht abstoßen können, geht auch gar nicht, da sie ein Teil der Evolution ist.
Wird sie als Forscher oder als Eroberer das Weltall betreten? 
Genau davor werden die Aliens auch stehen.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

... deine Rede erinnert mich irgendwie an spore ich war immernur Kriger millitär oder eroberrer...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Ich denke auch, dass sich die Aliens ebenfalls diese Frage stellen werden, aber dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass sie viel viel weiter sind als wir...
Vllt. haben sie es ja schon geschafft ganze Organismen zu beamen und wir hingegen werden wohl erst in ein paar Jahren oder noch länger kleine Moleküle beamen können^^

An dieser Stelle gute n8 @ all^^

greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Warum ihr immer am Beamen so hängt. 
Ist doch ein alter Hut. 
Sechsdimnensionale Strings als Bausteine der Quarks im Inneren der Atome sind doch wirklich interessant.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin genau anderer Meinung. Gerade jetzt kommt die Evolution zum Tragen.
> Die Menschheit muss sich weiter entwickeln. Schließlich ist das Skelett nicht für länges Sitzen vorm Computer gemacht.
> Veränderte Umwelteinflüsse beschleunigen die Evolution.



Nur wenn sie Einflüsse auf den Fortpflanzugserfolg haben.
Und das haben die meisten modernen Einflüsse nicht bzw. er ist sogar gegenteilig: Dank des medizinischen Fortschritts haben Leute Kinder, die früher nicht mal bis zur Pubertät gelebt hätten.
Der Selektionsdruck ist somit deutlich gesunken.

Allerdings gilt das nur für die biologische Evolution - mitlerweile wird aber ein Großteil des Verhaltens und der Möglichkeiten von unserer Kultur bestimmt und auch bei Wissen, Konzepten,... sind evolutionäre Prozesse zu beobachten (plausibel & vorteilhaft: findet Anhänger, wird verbreitet. Schwachsinn: wird vergessen.) und die laufen um ein vielfaches schneller ab. (z.B. -> Meme)
Zwar sind mitlerweile auch erste biologische Limitation zu bemerken (z.B. Lerngeschwindigkeit, Informationsverarbeitung: das Verhältniss zwischen der Zeit, die für eine Ausbildung benötigt wird und der Zeit, in der das Individuum zum Fortschritt beiträgt, wird immer schlechter und auch die Fortschritte sind langsamer, als möglich, weil ein Individuum einen zu kleinen Teil überblicken kann, als das alle Verknüpfungsmöglichkeiten auf Anhieb gefunden werden), aber ne gewisse Zeit lang dürften wir noch weiterkommen. Ggf. können wir dann auch schon biologische Nachteile durch Bioelektronik kompensieren, ohne dass eine Evolution nötig wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin genau anderer Meinung. Gerade jetzt kommt die Evolution zum Tragen.
> Die Menschheit muss sich weiter entwickeln. Schließlich ist das Skelett nicht für länges Sitzen vorm Computer gemacht.
> Veränderte Umwelteinflüsse beschleunigen die Evolution.



Nur wenn sie Einflüsse auf den Fortpflanzugserfolg haben.
Und das haben die meisten modernen Einflüsse nicht bzw. er ist sogar gegenteilig: Dank des medizinischen Fortschritts haben Leute Kinder, die früher nicht mal bis zur Pubertät gelebt hätten.
Der Selektionsdruck ist somit deutlich gesunken.

Allerdings gilt das nur für die biologische Evolution - mitlerweile wird aber ein Großteil des Verhaltens und der Möglichkeiten von unserer Kultur bestimmt und auch bei Wissen, Konzepten,... sind evolutionäre Prozesse zu beobachten (plausibel & vorteilhaft: findet Anhänger, wird verbreitet. Schwachsinn: wird vergessen.) und die laufen um ein vielfaches schneller ab. (z.B. -> Meme)
Zwar sind mitlerweile auch erste biologische Limitation zu bemerken (z.B. Lerngeschwindigkeit, Informationsverarbeitung: das Verhältniss zwischen der Zeit, die für eine Ausbildung benötigt wird und der Zeit, in der das Individuum zum Fortschritt beiträgt, wird immer schlechter und auch die Fortschritte sind langsamer, als möglich, weil ein Individuum einen zu kleinen Teil überblicken kann, als das alle Verknüpfungsmöglichkeiten auf Anhieb gefunden werden), aber ne gewisse Zeit lang dürften wir noch weiterkommen. Ggf. können wir dann auch schon biologische Nachteile durch Bioelektronik kompensieren, ohne dass eine Evolution nötig wird.


----------



## JePe (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was geschah wirklich am 11. September ?*

_moderatoren-edit: Dieses und die folgenden beiden Posts stammt aus der Diskussion zu Augenzeugen von 9/11, passt hier aber einfach besser rein._

Klick.

_Beeindruckend sei allerdings auch die Leichtglaeubigkeit der Menschen gewesen. Die Polizei habe von Anfang an erklaert, es habe sich nur um Leuchtfackeln an Ballons gehandelt. "Wir waren schockiert, dass das niemand hoeren *wollte*"(...)_

Passt nicht wirklich zum Thema - und irgendwie doch  ...


----------



## Nuklon (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was geschah wirklich am 11. September ?*

Ja, das passt ganz genau zum Thema reinsteigern und nicht loslassen wollen. Und weil die Menschen verarscht wurden, will es keiner zugeben, damit sie nicht als blöd dastehen. Wunderbar.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was geschah wirklich am 11. September ?*



JePe schrieb:


> Klick.
> Passt nicht wirklich zum Thema - und irgendwie doch  ...


Ein Satz aus diesem Ufo Bericht bringt es auf den Punkt, und passt ganz gut zum Thema 9/11.
"Oder sind sie Alarmisten, die mit schlechter Wissenschaft ihre Meinung zu untermauern versuchen,..."


----------



## Bleipriester (20. April 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein Kommentar...


----------



## axel25 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Kein Kommentar...




Häng rechts ein Steuermodul anstelle des in der Mitte dran, onen und unten Mgs und schneide vorne ein bißchen was raus und es sieht aus wie der Millenium Falcon


----------



## moddingfreaX (20. April 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Ganz schlechter Shopper 

Dass außerirdisches Leben besteht ist meiner Erfassung nach sogar schon bewiesen worden. Allerdings handelte es sich dabei nur um mikroskopisch kleines Leben, was in keiner Weise die Menschheit bedrohen könnte oder gar Raumschiffe bauen kann.

Wie weit das universum allerdings ist, weiß auch niemand so genau. Und was sich darin noch alles verbirgt, bleibt deshalb genauso Rätselhaft wie ob das Huhn oder das Ei zuerst war.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Wie soll das Ding denn fliegen, als Ganzflügler? 
Gibts auch ein Bild von Hinten, also mit den Triebwerken?


----------



## JayxG (20. April 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

wird wohl der "Urgrossvater" des B-2 sein

zum Thema:
meiner Meinung nach, existiert ausserirdisches Leben definitiv! Es wird uns nur sehr schwer gemacht dieses zu finden, bzw. andersrum Gibt ja immerhin unzählige Galaxien("die Nadel im Heuhaufen") und die Naturgesetze.

Wieso sollten uns eigentl. "Aliens" mit friedlicher Absicht besuchen Wenn man die letzten 100Jahre der Menschheit betrachtet, wirkt es von aussen gesehen wie ein "grosser Kindergarten"

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Vielleicht ist ja jemandem der ungewöhnlich harte Schatten der vorderen Scheibe aufgefallen - oder das die hintere entweder gar keine Scheibe ist, oder in der Hangarwand steckt.
Wikimedia hat das Original - keine Spur von einer B2, aber B29 und X1 sind vertreten.

@bleipriester: Auch ungeachtet dessen offensichtlichen Fakes gehört zu Zitaten und Bildmaterial eine Quelle/URL.


----------



## Bleipriester (21. April 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Download und Links

Da ist es drin...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Geiles Fake Bild. 

Meins ist nicht ganz so gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexx (21. April 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Bild stammt aus einer Akte-X Folge.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



Lexx schrieb:


> Bild stammt aus einer Akte-X Folge.


 
Die zweite Folge.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Uha, die Seite ist ja wirklich ne nette Sammlung.
Passt irgendwie, dass sie sich im Unterverzeichniss einer Seite für Kunstprojekte versteckt


----------



## Lexx (21. April 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die zweite Folge.



Weiß ned genau, schon lange nicht mehr geguckt.. *g*

Ich denke mal die Folge wo sie im Bergwerk diese versperrten Stollen finden, 
wo Moulder die Akte von Scully findet.,. mit dem überklebten Namen..

leider sieht nur Fox das UFO über ddie Bäume kommen.
Dana wird ja in den Stollen von den Aliens im dunklen Stollen.. "irritiert".

Aber ich kann mich auch Irren.. 

Kennts ihr eigentlich die "UFO-Nachrichten".. ?
Immerhin ein deutsches Magazin.

Und Ashtar.. *g*?


----------



## TheWitcher79 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Klar gibt es Aliens. Hab gestern mir im MediaMarkt ne DOKU über UFOS und andere Welten gekauft. Die heißt Star Trek Raumschiff Enterprise. Da gibt es alle Möglichen Arten von Aliens die einen sehen sogar aus wie Menschen und nennen sich Föderation.


----------



## amdintel (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



axel25 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem ein interessantes Buch gelesen, über UFO-Sichtungen.
> 
> Wenn stimmt, was in dem Buch steht, nun ja, das wäre cool, aber verdammt. Vereinigung der Planeten usw.
> Aber was ist, wenn die Regierungen uns Zusammenhänge mit den UFOs verschweigen?
> ...



ich sage es mal kurz, 
vieles ist gesponnen-> das meiste, damit sich das Buch halt  gut verkaufen lässt , ist der Inhalt nicht sehr glaubwürdig, 
also sloche Bücher taugen mehr für die Altpapier Sammlung aber nicht zu lesen.
lies mal in dem 1. Testament zwischen den Zeilen, das ist 100 x aussagekräftiger als alles andere ,
dabei muss man eben noch berücksichtigen, das es damals für das ein oder andere es keine Wörter  und Begriffe gab, weil unbekannt  und nicht erklarbar war .


----------



## potzblitz (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



amdintel schrieb:


> ....ich sage es mal kurz,
> 
> lies mal in dem 1. Testament zwischen den Zeilen, das ist 100 x aussagekräftiger als alles andere ,...



wenn 1% Stimmt dann ist es schon viel...Geschichtenschreiber gab es damals sehr viele und es wurde gerne dazugedichtet und interpretiert, so wie heutzutage bei vielem...


----------



## amdintel (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

die Meschen sind für die eh uninteressant ,  und ich glaube auch nicht an die Theory,   das der  Wohltäter vom Himmel fällt , 
das liegt einfach in der Natur und die Natur ist überall, das es meist 
nicht so ist 
Ab und zu wird mal gekuckt,  so am vorbei flug, wie weit sich der Meschen entwickelt haben
und dann  fliegt   man  schnell weiter, nach dem Motto noch keine Bedrohung für uns und 
bis zu nächsten mal, zu holen ist da   auch noch nix , 
Dazu braucht man kein Buch lesen , die alleine die Meinung einer einzigen Person  darlegt,  
die eigentlich nur ein Buch gut verkaufen will, 
die Leute die da angeblich was gesehen haben wollen,
wollen sich nur in Szene setzten,  mehr nicht .
1  oder 2 % Stimmt an diesen Sachen schon , nur wird der Rest komplett dazu gesponnen,
damit die Sache noch interessanter wird .
In Zeiten von Armut und Krankheit , hat man schon sich gerne, im Mittelalter solcher Geschichten bedient, 
Damals von Geistern und die sache mit der Hexen jagt ,
um von eigentlichen  Problemen  gut  abzulenken .


----------



## potzblitz (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



amdintel schrieb:


> die Meschen sind für die eh uninteressant ,  und ich glaube auch nicht an die Theory,   das der  Wohltäter vom Himmel fällt ,
> das liegt einfach in der Natur und die Natur ist überall, das es meist
> nicht so ist
> Ab und zu wird mal gekuckt,  so am vorbei flug, wie weit sich der Meschen entwickelt haben
> ...



Würde sagen das fällt unter der *General Order 1 der Direktiven der Föderation* 

"Kein Raumschiff darf sich in die natürliche Entwicklung von außerirdischem Leben oder Gesellschaften einmischen. 
Besser als die Oberste Direktive bekannt, soll sie Präwarp-Zivilisationen vor Einmischung und Manipulation schützen um ihre ungestörte Entwicklung nicht zu gefährden. Einzig die Omega-Direktive setzt diese Richtlinie außer Kraft. 
Zivilisten sind nicht an sie gebunden. Auch Botschafter werden durch diese Direktive nicht tangiert."


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Zuerst muss mal die Frage geklärt werden, wie denn die Außerirdischen zu uns kommen wollen?
Schließlich gelten die physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten überall im Universum. Nichts ist schneller als das Licht, Masse schon gar nicht und vom Raumschiff will ich nicht reden und kommt mir nicht mit beamen.


----------



## axel25 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



Threshold schrieb:


> Zuerst muss mal die Frage geklärt werden, wie denn die Außerirdischen zu uns kommen wollen?
> Schließlich gelten die physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten überall im Universum. Nichts ist schneller als das Licht, Masse schon gar nicht und vom Raumschiff will ich nicht reden und kommt mir nicht mit beamen.



Warp-Antrieb

Wetten, da die Außerirdischen Vulkanier sind und zufällig jemand am 4.5.2086 (war doch das Datum des ersten Warp-Pflug der Erde, oder?) sein Warp-Schiff startet .


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



axel25 schrieb:


> Warp-Antrieb
> 
> Wetten, da die Außerirdischen Vulkanier sind und zufällig jemand am 4.5.2086 (war doch das Datum des ersten Warp-Pflug der Erde, oder?) sein Warp-Schiff startet .


 
Dett war 2063.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Un dett hia is des Wissenschaftsforum.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Un dett hia is des Wissenschaftsforum.


 
UFOs und Wissenschaft passen eh nicht zusammen.
Wie mit Geistern und Telekinese.


----------



## amdintel (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



Threshold schrieb:


> Zuerst muss mal die Frage geklärt werden, wie denn die Außerirdischen zu uns kommen wollen?
> Schließlich gelten die physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten überall im Universum. Nichts ist schneller als das Licht, Masse schon gar nicht und vom Raumschiff will ich nicht reden und kommt mir nicht mit beamen.



schneller als das Licht geht schon , nur selbst bei Licht Geschw.
sieht man wohl nicht,  schnell genug wenn  z.b.  im  All trümmer Teile rum fliegen , Weltraum Schrott oder Stein Brocken, schätze mal bei 10 Facher Licht Geschw. bleibt  dann nicht mehr viel über  ?
vielleicht ist das alleine ais diesem Grund gar nicht möglich , wer weis ?
da müsste  man praktisch in die Zukunft  sehen können um rechtzeitig Trümmer Teilen ausweichen zu können und hin und wieder fliegt das mal das ein oder andere rum z.b. 
wenn  z.b. ein Stern explodiert ist .


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



amdintel schrieb:


> schneller als das Licht geht schon , nur selbst bei Licht Geschw.
> sieht man wohl nicht, schnell genug wenn wenn z.b. All trümmer Teile rum fliegen , Wletraum Schrott oder Stein Brocken, schätze mal bei 10 Facher Licht Geschw. geleibt dann nicht mehr viel über ?


 
Den ganzen Post verstehe ich nicht.
Wie soll den Weltraumschrott, der nur mit der Geschwindigkeit fliegen kann, mit der er von einem Schwerefeld beschleunigt wird, plötzlich mit 10 facher Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



Threshold schrieb:


> UFOs und Wissenschaft passen eh nicht zusammen.
> Wie mit Geistern und Telekinese.



Letztere entspringen der Fantasie, erste den Skunkworks 




Threshold schrieb:


> Den ganzen Post verstehe ich nicht.
> Wie soll den Weltraumschrott, der nur mit der Geschwindigkeit fliegen kann, mit der er von einem Schwerefeld beschleunigt wird, plötzlich mit 10 facher Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen?



Ich glaube er denkt von der Annahme "was wäre, wenn man mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt" weiter - und die Frage, wie man dann Hindernissen ausweicht (oder überhaupt navigiert), ist berechtigt. (eigentlich sogar schon bei leicht erhöhten Unterlichtgeschwindigkeiten nicht so ganz trivial)
Bislang hat man da keine realen Antworten drauf.


----------



## axel25 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

Man müsste es mit einem unbemanntem Raumschiff ausprobieren
Kurs programmieren, Laufzeit für den Antrieb bestimmen und Rückflug. Wenn es geklappt hat, sieht man das Raumschiff wieder, wenn nicht ist entweder der (Warp-)Antrieb instabil geworden und das Schiff unterwegs zu Gas verdampft (passiert auch bei Ausfall von Schutzsystemen) oder es ist kollidiert. Maximaler Verlust bei einer Billiarde Dollar.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



axel25 schrieb:


> Man müsste es mit einem unbemanntem Raumschiff ausprobieren
> 
> Kurs programmieren, Laufzeit für den Antrieb bestimmen und Rückflug. Wenn es geklappt hat, sieht man das Raumschiff wieder, wenn nicht ist entweder der (Warp-)Antrieb instabil geworden und das Schiff unterwegs zu Gas verdampft (passiert auch bei Ausfall von Schutzsystemen) oder es ist kollidiert. Maximaler Verlust bei einer Billiarde Dollar.
> 
> MfG


 
Solange der Boardcomputer nicht windowsbasierend ist, könnte es klappen.


----------



## axel25 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange der Boardcomputer nicht windowsbasierend ist, könnte es klappen.


 Die Frage ist halt auch ob der CPU-Kühler 3 Tage auf Volllast mitmacht

MfG

Axel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Außerirdische und UnbekannteFlugObjekte, was ist wirklich dran*

_da dieser Thread offensichtlich für nichts anderes mehr genutzt wird, als Rumalberei, ist er jetzt zu.
Wer Faxen machen will, mache das bitte in der Rumpelkammer_


----------

